# The Merry Christmas Crud is going around Driveler....#97



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Alrighty, here we go folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Shame on you Keebs...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Did he ever answer your PM???????


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

well I get to finally see the surgeon tomorrow and see what they think about my neck.Should be interesting.I wonder what they ware gonna think when I show up in all cammo.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Time to eat..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shame on you Keebs...


grinch = crud............ make sense now?


jmfauver said:


> Did he ever answer your PM???????


AFTER I posted up!


jmfauver said:


> well I get to finally see the surgeon tomorrow and see what they think about my neck.Should be interesting.I wonder what they ware gonna think when I show up in all cammo.....


make sure you have orange on so they can see you!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Time to eat..


Baked cheekun, yellow rice & black beans!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

I would say Im having pork chops but these more closely resemble wafers...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

We aint havin no grinches.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Legs. You want me to swoon you some Andy Williams tunes?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Legs. You want me to swoon you some Andy Williams tunes?



Yeeea!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We aint havin no grinches.


grinch = crud............ get it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yeeea!



Here ya' go. I do this one better though, and I do all four verses and the last one I do in french. Plus I don't wear the cheesy Pat Boone / Eddie Griswold outfit...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go. I do this one better though, and I do all four verses and the last one I do in french. Plus I don't wear the cheesy Pat Boone / Eddie Griswold outfit...



That's beautiful Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's beautiful Miggy.


I need a drank..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a drank..........



I just made  fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

The other idjits are still posting in the old drivler, but that's okay 'cause I'ma gonna tell on 'em . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The other idjits are still posting in the old drivler, but that's okay 'cause I'ma gonna tell on 'em . . .


 you go Quackster!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The other idjits are still posting in the old drivler, but that's okay 'cause I'ma gonna tell on 'em . . .



idjit  

I see Seth is on the loose again, shouldn't you be watchin him.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Last post


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a drank..........


I'm out of fireball.  And I just aint fellin the egg nog right now. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> The other idjits are still posting in the old drivler, but that's okay 'cause I'ma gonna tell on 'em . . .



I'm tellin you're tellin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The other idjits are still posting in the old drivler, but that's okay 'cause I'ma gonna tell on 'em . . .


Who you callin idjit,,,,,,,idjit?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> idjit
> 
> I see Seth is on the loose again, shouldn't you be watchin him.




Can't do nuttin with that chile, them paint chips done gone and show nuff ruint him. 




hdm03 said:


> Last post





Wrong thread, ya idjit . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out of fireball.


It's ok Legs, I still got some. You wanna sip?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's ok Legs, I still got some. You wanna sip?



Yeeeea.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yeeeea.


Well git on ovah heah den..........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

I hate a drippy faucet, guess I will work on it, like I'm a plumber


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hate a drippy faucet, guess I will work on it, like I'm a plumber





Pull yo pants down in the back and get to it !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hate a drippy faucet, guess I will work on it, like I'm a plumber


Quack has a drippy faucet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack has a drippy faucet.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Bunch of dummies still in #96


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Bobble heads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Getting out of work early, shutting entire mining operation down at 4pm so we can go home and get a shower/shave and some fresh clothes to attend the mine personnel's Christmas partayyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting out of work early, shutting entire mining operation down at 4pm so we can go home and get a shower/shave and some fresh clothes to attend the mine personnel's Christmas partayyyyyyy !!!


So you can share that cruddy virus with all of your fellow employees.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

me things Nic is gonna be upset with all dem on 96..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me things Nic is gonna be upset with all dem on 96..


Buncha idjits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Gotta give them/yall credit.  Yall braver than I am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gotta give them/yall credit.  Yall braver than I am


bwaaaaack, bwaack bwack bwaaaaaaack...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting out of work early, shutting entire mining operation down at 4pm so we can go home and get a shower/shave and some fresh clothes to attend the mine personnel's Christmas partayyyyyyy !!!



No dancin on top of da tables..

And PALEASE keep your clothes on this year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bwaaaaack, bwaack bwack bwaaaaaaack...



mama said,"dont poke the bear"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mama said,"dont poke the bear"


Yeah, but she meant............awww nevermind..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 11, 2013)

Yall been writing reviews for the banna slicer? http://www.amazon.com/product-revie...fferlistingpage_text?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Migmack said:


> Yall been writing reviews for the banna slicer? http://www.amazon.com/product-revie...fferlistingpage_text?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


it's Banana idjit...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rutt!!!! Nic!!!!!!!!!! I did not post am still not posting in that last Driveler. Ya'll gonna be mad when he put ya'll in time out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Gwin Stefani took and done teached errbody how to spell banana cept Migmack


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Steak, tater and a salad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Rutt!!!! Nic!!!!!!!!!! I did not post am still not posting in that last Driveler. Ya'll gonna be mad when he put ya'll in time out.



But you want ot sooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Migmack said:


> Yall been writing reviews for the banna slicer? http://www.amazon.com/product-revie...fferlistingpage_text?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


I swear, that HAD to be some folks from GON!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> it's Banana idjit...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But you want ot sooooooooooooooooo bad.



I do want to, but Nic point blank asked me not to and i said i would quit at 1000 from here on out, soooo thats what i'm a gonna do.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak, tater and a salad.


I'll be having that Friday at lunch!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. h.  Why does the messcan keep calling you legs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

thats like 3 in a row and I aint tried on nar 3 WOOT WOOT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak, tater and a salad.





Keebs said:


> I'll be having that Friday at lunch!



Thanks you two.  Now my jerky,wafer chops are even more of a disappointment..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

can someone call Nic and put and end to that other drivler please


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Had a 11oz today and you know how every now and again they will nail it. Well today was the day, Perfect for a resturaunt steak!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I do want to, but Nic point blank asked me not to and i said i would quit at 1000 from here on out, soooo thats what i'm a gonna do.



uh-oh.........I'm gonna be in trouble then.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> uh-oh.........I'm gonna be in trouble then.....



Too late now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Had a 11oz today and you know how every now and again they will nail it. Well today was the day, Perfect for a resturaunt steak!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> uh-oh.........I'm gonna be in trouble then.....



Ya think


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs. h.  Why does the messcan keep calling you legs?



cough cough


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs. h.  Why does the messcan keep calling you legs?



I reckun he saw my pic in that other thread. That's all I saw too,wo,two,2 when I seen it. 
Look like a stinkin cricket


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

I guess everybody done either got scared of figured they done pushed there luck enuff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mattech called me ugly and said I need surgery.  It hurt my emotions deeply


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess everybody done either got scared of figured they done pushed there luck enuff



somebody is deleting their post.....makes it look like I posted 10 times in a row


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> somebody is deleting their post.....makes it look like I posted 10 times in a row


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckun he saw my pic in that other thread. That's all I saw too,wo,two,2 when I seen it.
> Look like a stinkin cricket



Sounds like a compliment to too two 2 meee


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> somebody is deleting their post.....makes it look like I posted 10 times in a row



I saw that but the mods will see the deleted ones too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

remember me telling strang he might get banned after his 10,000 post....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I saw that but the mods will see the deleted ones too.



Duh....But it sho looks like rydert was trying to get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> remember me telling strang he might get banned after his 10,000 post....





Workin2Hunt said:


> Duh....But it sho looks like rydert was trying to get it.



 Well i gotta go, incase the most of y'all are banned when i get back, nice driveling with ya.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Duh....But it sho looks like rydert was trying to get it.




I was.......but not THAT hard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckun he saw my pic in that other thread. That's all I saw too,wo,two,2 when I seen it.
> Look like a stinkin cricket


Crickett's cute, what's wrong with that?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crickett's cute, what's wrong with that?



I said cricket not Crickett, silly


It's a family joke. Me, my Mom and my oldest brother all have cricket legs. Bless my brother's heart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I said cricket not Crickett, silly
> 
> 
> It's a family joke. Me, my Mom and my oldest brother all have cricket legs. Bless my brother's heart.


Legs..............chirp chirp.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

cricket legs, that anything like shicken legs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strangs got a new name too,to,two,2.........Lutenut Obvious.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cricket legs, that anything like shicken legs?



Same thang.
We call em that too,to,two,2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Strangs got a new name too,to,two,2.........Lutenut Obvious.



That would looks right spiffy under his name


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

I need anuther drank


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

re-durt posted like 15 times in a row in #96........what an idiot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> re-durt posted like 15 times in a row in #96........what an idiot


What's that on your forehead?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

I won, I won, I won!!!!

What's the prize??


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> re-durt posted like 15 times in a row in #96........what an idiot


I know ...right.......




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I won, I won, I won!!!!
> 
> What's the prize??



you really are da man, I was winning until I got scared.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

where errbody go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?



Theyz all wore out from tryin to be the last to post. Silly boyz



See ya'll tomorrow day.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?



They in super secret time-out for goin soooo far over in #96. Dat dude wearing hooch hat with indian ammo don't play


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> They in super secret time-out for goin soooo far over in #96. Dat dude wearing hooch hat with indian ammo don't play



Yes sir, that feller is the stuff nightmares are made of.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs what happened last time a thread went over by 100?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

ru-dirt+?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, rydert+ woohoo friends


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckun he saw my pic in that other thread. That's all I saw too,wo,two,2 when I seen it.
> Look like a stinkin cricket




No you don't, you gotz purty leggzzzzzz !!! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I won, I won, I won!!!!
> 
> What's the prize??


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> hdm03+



was that you on dat scooter?..........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs what happened last time a thread went over by 100?



Nuttin..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs what happened last time a thread went over by 100?



The mods handed out some lovely prizes.......it was really exciting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No you don't, you gotz purty leggzzzzzz !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ so much easier then your not trying.. 4 fer me today


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, rydert+ woohoo friends



i'm here.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Ima gonna beat you 9-5ers home today !!!  Get likkered up and tell my co-workers and bossmen what I REALLY think of 'em !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima gonna beat you 9-5ers home today !!!  Get likkered up and tell my co-workers and bossmen what I REALLY think of 'em !!!



So your trying to get a raise?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima gonna beat you 9-5ers home today !!!  Get likkered up and tell my co-workers and bossmen what I REALLY think of 'em !!!



good idea..............then we can shoot 5-stand anytime


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima gonna beat you 9-5ers home today !!!  Get likkered up and tell my co-workers and bossmen what I REALLY think of 'em !!!



I did that once at my "previous" job.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs what happened last time a thread went over by 100?


Don't make me tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Nuttin..


you weren't here the last time!


hdm03 said:


> The mods handed out some lovely prizes.......it was really exciting





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ima gonna beat you 9-5ers home today !!!  Get likkered up and tell my co-workers and bossmen what I REALLY think of 'em !!!


sending a video crew!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

quack+video crew= something non of us will ever wanna see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

I ain't skeered . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered . .



The good side.  you always have you undercover night time mod job to fall back on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered . .


I've heard that before.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard that before.


 2 thumbs up........


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> They in super secret time-out for goin soooo far over in #96. Dat dude wearing hooch hat with indian ammo don't play


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I know ...right.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nic must be in da swamp else wise wee'da been scalped alive..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic must be in da swamp else wise wee'da been scalped alive..



You know, Nic will be back.... Yall should be afraid  very very afraid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know, Nic will be back.... Yall should be afraid  very very afraid


Mary Alice you need to quit that snivellin and shakin so, else I'm gonna drag you over to the Political Forum to toughen you up some.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mary Alice you need to quit that snivellin and shakin so, else I'm gonna drag you over to the Political Forum to toughen you up some.



No so, Ill stay here where we think everyone crazy.  Over there yall have a few there is NO DOUBT about.  A couple likely even have the cards to prove it.  one prolly got his from his bar tender tho.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm back from errands , see all yall goofus's are still here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

COme to think of it even Nic doesnt venture into that place very often.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back from errands , see all yall goofus's are still here.



Errands?  Foot, you was gone all day.  And ignored me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

HEY, that feller that called me ugly is here


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckun he saw my pic in that other thread. That's all I saw too,wo,two,2 when I seen it.
> Look like a stinkin cricket







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crickett's cute, what's wrong with that?







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I said cricket not Crickett, silly
> 
> 
> It's a family joke. Me, my Mom and my oldest brother all have cricket legs. Bless my brother's heart.






I'm a crickett with chicken legs! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Legs..............chirp chirp.....



That's my line! 



Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Errands?  Foot, you was gone all day.  And ignored me



Ignore???


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> COme to think of it even Nic doesnt venture into that place very often.



He don't need to...The three eyed elf keeps em straight over there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm a crickett with chicken legs!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my line!















   this is shameful


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm a crickett with chicken legs!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my line!



Dang you're a hard one to compliment..



Workin2Hunt said:


> He don't need to...The three eyed elf keeps em straight over there.



Now you done gone and done it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> He don't need to...The three eyed elf keeps em straight over there.



Ok, truth is they use $5 words over there and my brain quit registering after $.50 words.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this is shameful


You missed a spot................Mary Alice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, truth is they use $5 words over there and my brain quit registering after $.50 words.


Yeah, like that fella 1222DANO that asked someone to "illiterate" more on a comment they made. 

He deserved a refund on that word. Note to self, never shop for words in Wal-Mart when they are on special. They might be defective.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, like that fella 1222DANO that asked someone to "illiterate" more on a comment they made.
> 
> He deserved a refund on that word. Note to self, never shop for words in Wal-Mart when they are on special. They might be defective.



Them black Friday deals arent such a good deal sometimes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them black Friday deals arent such a good deal sometimes


Why'd you have to go and get all racist and stuff now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why'd you have to go and get all racist and stuff now.



Looky here, I was the one pushin fer a messican Thursday....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looky here, I was the one pushin fer a messican Thursday....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

cleanup on post 134 please.


MrsH gonna be mad at you when she has to clean that popcorn up in the morning.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this is shameful



So are you the new floor sweeper? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang you're a hard one to compliment..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So are you the new floor sweeper?



 trying to be helpful and such


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm out later y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trying to be helpful and such



 MrsH22 will appreciate that!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

come back from running the wife around and ya'll done blown up drivler96 Nic is gonna be mad


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

last post


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out later y'all.


dangit, watch the speed bumps!
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> last post


Monon........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon........



be nice to hdm03+ you know we keep him around for his randomness.  Its great entertainment!  Not to mention hes funny sometimes to too two 2 tu


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> be nice to hdm03+ you know we keep him around for his randomness.  Its great entertainment!  Not to mention hes funny sometimes to too two 2 tu


Shush it Mary Alice..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Mary Alice..



Yes maam, sorry.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Mary Alice..





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes maam, sorry.



Dadgum…whats up with the messican name callin everybody lately??? Has his account been hacked???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dadgum…whats up with the messican name callin everybody lately??? Has his account been hacked???


I thought that was his name? That's what he was callin himself in all of the provocative PM's he was sendin me this afternoon.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was his name? That's what he was callin himself in all of the provocative PM's he was sendin me this afternoon.



TMI


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> TMI


Well, you asked...........BobbieSue....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why'd you have to go and get all racist and stuff now.



'cause your national origin is off limits on wednesdays


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Boo! 

Did I skear anyone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that was his name? That's what he was callin himself in all of the provocative PM's he was sendin me this afternoon.



He's a story teller. I think he's just trying to make quack jealous.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Setting in a meeting about my boys high school baseball.... This coach has the biggest ego I have ever seen! Key words tonight  were  ... Nkay, and, I .  Summary  he has played ball/coached ball for 30 yrs .... Nkay!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Nkay? I don't get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in a meeting about my boys high school baseball.... This coach has the biggest ego I have ever seen! Key words tonight  were  ... Nkay, and, I .  Summary  he has played ball/coached ball for 30 yrs .... Nkay!


Nkay, I wanna know why you let this thread get 4 pages down, Nkay!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nkay? I don't get it.



You ever watch South Park?
Mr. Mackey!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nkay, I wanna know why you let this thread get 4 pages down, Nkay!!



I had to sleep .... Nkay!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever watch South Park?
> Mr. Mackey!



Don't remember him. Chef is my hero..



blood on the ground said:


> I had to sleep .... Nkay!



Check out my new "Blind Cashier" thread in the campfire.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

Evening Hugh, weather is slowly getting better up here. Almost made 40 today. I need some better weather tomorrow to smoke my Bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

Nkay, it is thirsty thursday and I want a cup of coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nkay, it is thirsty thursday and I want a cup of coffee



G, we have all changed over to hot tea or skim milk... Whachew planning on doin with that pot of coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> G, we have all changed over to hot tea or skim milk... Whachew planning on doin with that pot of coffee?



Drinking it by myself if I must.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll take a cup or two,too,to, 2.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'll take a cup or two,too,to, 2.........



Go to geaux


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well I logged on about an hour and a half ago and posted a reply  BUT when I submitted it, for some crazy reason it wouldn't post and then all I could get was that dang "white screen".   

So Good Morning to all of you drivelers.

If this site gets any slower, I believe that it would take 18 months to have a baby!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

Off to the surgeon's office BBL....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 12, 2013)

good luck Tiny


----------



## Hankus (Dec 12, 2013)

mornin eejits


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 12, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

So I get behind the school bus that transports my chirren to an from school, it stops at my driveway, I wait and wave and my 3 rug rats to get on and as the bus pulls away I see some chunky kid in the back of the bus saluting me with the "your number one" finger! What the heck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

You know its a good morning when you get to box in someone trying to pass in the outside lane.   Made my day already!  Hope everyone else had a great ride to work too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> So I get behind the school bus that transports my chirren to an from school, it stops at my driveway, I wait and wave and my 3 rug rats to get on and as the bus pulls away I see some chunky kid in the back of the bus saluting me with the "your number one" finger! What the heck!



Hes from Kalifornia, thats how they say howdy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes from Kalifornia, thats how they say howdy.



A moment with me and my belt would make him forget kalifornya


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

PM received.  Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> A moment with me and my belt would make him forget kalifornya



Obviously I was joking.  On a serious note that is exactly what that kid needs.  Sad part is your kid is around an monon  like that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> PM received.  Thanks



I thought you got banded!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Obviously I was joking.  On a serious note that is exactly what that kid needs.  Sad part is your kid is around an monon  like that.



I now'ed you was joking... Siberian hug!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> So I get behind the school bus that transports my chirren to an from school, it stops at my driveway, I wait and wave and my 3 rug rats to get on and as the bus pulls away I see some chunky kid in the back of the bus saluting me with the "your number one" finger! What the heck!





That "chunky kid" was the Messican . . .


Moanin erybody !!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought you got banded!



No; I got a promotion


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That "chunky kid" was the Messican . . .
> 
> 
> Moanin erybody !!



My deddy ain't riding no school buses! He is at home looking for firewood....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03+  I got a question fer ya


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03+  I got a question fer ya



I think he is already married................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think he is already married................



oh, never mind hmd03+


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, never mind hmd03+



can you be discreet?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



last post..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> can you be discreet?



Why did you let Miley twerk on santa?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post..............



Not yet


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

Santa likes to twerk 2, to, two, too........heck; who doesn't love a good twerk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Santa likes to twerk 2, to, two, too........heck; who doesn't love a good twerk



Mud, he does the stanky leg..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this is shameful


Thank you! You and JeffC are da best.


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Just HAD to do it dincha


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

where keebs and mud?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where keebs and mud?


workin!  ok and getting caught up............ 
 Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> workin!  ok and getting caught up............
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin Sista


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> workin!  ok and getting caught up............
> Mornin Folks!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Sista


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> workin!  ok and getting caught up...........



Are you tryin somethin new?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

yes?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

gonna be a fabulous day


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Morning Gang!! Crap , wasnt looking at post count.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

i wasn't looking either and then POW......that just happened!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Sista


Mornin............. 


mudracing101 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> mud?


he's busy................. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Are you tryin somethin new?


No, but I heard you were.................


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack+?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No, but I heard you were.................



Don't believe everything you hear...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert+?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Don't believe everything you hear...


 I dunno, pretty upstanding, reliable source............ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> rydert+?



rydert+, hdm03+


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hooked On Quack+?





Yes dear ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack
Quack arent not my fwend?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes dear ??



morning sweetie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> morning sweetie






Hiya hunny bunny !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes dear ??





hdm03 said:


> morning sweetie





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya hunny bunny !!!


 Wobert's gonna be sooooo jealous!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

This ain't Alice wonderland!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> morning sweetie





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya hunny bunny !!!



Awwwwwwwwwe that is so so sweet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm doing good ! How about you Mandy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm doing good ! How about you Mandy?



Fine as frog hair!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

For the life of me I cant figure out how Miguel got  that purdy woman to marry him...  Hes gotta be a good liar....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> good luck Tiny





jmfauver said:


> Off to the surgeon's office BBL....



Well that was a waste of time

Was told to be at the office by 830 for a 9am appointment for the paperwork shuffle...So I get there at 815...Get in pay  the co-pay and start the normal paperwork.Lady says please bring the first sheet as soon as you complete it, 5 minutes done. While working on the next page I hear that the Dr. I am suppose to see called in and is not coming in until after 1pm, so they are sliding his morning appointments to another DR... Cool...paper work is now done.....Called back for vital signs, good to go...855 nurse calls my name  and says, oh the DR called out sick you need to reschedule.

Really after all this time 

I think I need to take up drinking again 

So now another week of waiting begins


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Well that was a waste of time
> 
> Was told to be at the office by 830 for a 9am appointment for the paperwork shuffle...So I get there at 815...Get in pay  the co-pay and start the normal paperwork.Lady says please bring the first sheet as soon as you complete it, 5 minutes done. While working on the next page I hear that the Dr. I am suppose to see called in and is not coming in until after 1pm, so they are sliding his morning appointments to another DR... Cool...paper work is now done.....Called back for vital signs, good to go...855 nurse calls my name  and says, oh the DR called out sick you need to reschedule.
> 
> ...



Thats about par for the course with drs lately it seems.  Sorry to hear that sir.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Well that was a waste of time
> 
> Was told to be at the office by 830 for a 9am appointment for the paperwork shuffle...So I get there at 815...Get in pay  the co-pay and start the normal paperwork.Lady says please bring the first sheet as soon as you complete it, 5 minutes done. While working on the next page I hear that the Dr. I am suppose to see called in and is not coming in until after 1pm, so they are sliding his morning appointments to another DR... Cool...paper work is now done.....Called back for vital signs, good to go...855 nurse calls my name  and says, oh the DR called out sick you need to reschedule.
> 
> ...



 I've never heard of a DOCTOR getting sick.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> For the life of me I cant figure out how Miguel got  that purdy woman to marry him...  Hes gotta be a good liar....


Shuggums had more hair then too and weren't now where near being fluffy!!!!!! hubba-hubba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






jmfauver said:


> Well that was a waste of time
> 
> Was told to be at the office by 830 for a 9am appointment for the paperwork shuffle...So I get there at 815...Get in pay  the co-pay and start the normal paperwork.Lady says please bring the first sheet as soon as you complete it, 5 minutes done. While working on the next page I hear that the Dr. I am suppose to see called in and is not coming in until after 1pm, so they are sliding his morning appointments to another DR... Cool...paper work is now done.....Called back for vital signs, good to go...855 nurse calls my name  and says, oh the DR called out sick you need to reschedule.
> 
> ...









mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've vever heard of a DOCTOR getting sick.


 rare indeed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Well that was a waste of time
> 
> Was told to be at the office by 830 for a 9am appointment for the paperwork shuffle...So I get there at 815...Get in pay  the co-pay and start the normal paperwork.Lady says please bring the first sheet as soon as you complete it, 5 minutes done. While working on the next page I hear that the Dr. I am suppose to see called in and is not coming in until after 1pm, so they are sliding his morning appointments to another DR... Cool...paper work is now done.....Called back for vital signs, good to go...855 nurse calls my name  and says, oh the DR called out sick you need to reschedule.
> 
> ...





Hope you get some relief soon Mikey !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

My computer at work does not like Facebook. My computer at home does not like GON. I can't win for losin.

On a lighter note................ All Christmas is bought,wrapped and under da tree!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My computer at work does not like Facebook. My computer at home does not like GON. I can't win for losin.
> 
> On a lighter note................ All Christmas is bought,wrapped and under da tree!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

After working out last night i got on the home computer and looked at our "before" pics.  OH MY!!!  Thinking of sending my SS recipient (sp?) a shirtless before pic as a gag gift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My computer at work does not like Facebook. My computer at home does not like GON. I can't win for losin.
> 
> On a lighter note................ All Christmas is bought,wrapped and under da tree!





Seriously ???  Did all my shopping online, got stuff coming in daily from UPS.  I HATE wrapping presents, usually do it the day before, and Dawn will have used up all the good stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ???  Did all my shopping online, got stuff coming in daily from UPS.  I HATE wrapping presents, usually do it the day before, and Dawn will have used up all the good stuff.





I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than have to wrap presents. But I got a pile of em to wrap, and I need to get it done in the next couple of hours.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously ???  Did all my shopping online, got stuff coming in daily from UPS.  I HATE wrapping presents, usually do it the day before, and Dawn will have used up all the good stuff.



My presents from da boy and hubby are usually wrapped in the comics in da newspaper or birthday/wedding/everyday paper or just a plastic bag.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

I dont wrap presents except for my wifes.  She looks like a 5 year old throwing paper everywhere.  Her opening presents is honestly enjoyable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than have to wrap presents. But I got a pile of em to wrap, and I need to get it done in the next couple of hours.




I use to pay some of our neices to wrap 'em, but they've all grown up and moved off. 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> My presents from da boy and hubby are usually wrapped in the comics in da newspaper or birthday/wedding/everyday paper or just a plastic bag.





One year Dawn used all the paper and tape I ended up using aluminum foil and duct tape . .




havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont wrap presents except for my wifes.  She looks like a 5 year old throwing paper everywhere.  Her opening presents is honestly enjoyable.




That's all I wrap is the wifes, some of them will look really good, but the more I drank, they turn out looking like a 4yr old wrapped them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

Not sure what my co-worker did last night, but my desk is all sticky and so is the phone ???


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats about par for the course with drs lately it seems.  Sorry to hear that sir.



Thank ya



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've never heard of a DOCTOR getting sick.



I have thought it funny they waited until after the vitals to tell me...



Keebs said:


> Shuggums had more hair then too and weren't now where near being fluffy!!!!!! hubba-hubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you get some relief soon Mikey !!



I got some relief yesterday the new rod wrapper showed up  no more manual turning for me


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My computer at work does not like Facebook. My computer at home does not like GON. I can't win for losin.
> 
> On a lighter note................ All Christmas is bought,wrapped and under da tree!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> After working out last night i got on the home computer and looked at our "before" pics.  OH MY!!!  Thinking of sending my SS recipient (sp?) a shirtless before pic as a gag gift.


only if you include an after one as well............


Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than have to wrap presents. But I got a pile of em to wrap, and I need to get it done in the next couple of hours.


well git bizzy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My presents from da boy and hubby are usually wrapped in the comics in da newspaper or birthday/wedding/everyday paper or just a plastic bag.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont wrap presents except for my wifes.  She looks like a 5 year old throwing paper everywhere.  Her opening presents is honestly enjoyable.


that's me too!
Sorry, I enjoy wrapping presents.......... I used to get very "professional" with it, actually impressed my Mama a few times!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My computer at work does not like Facebook. My computer at home does not like GON. I can't win for losin.
> 
> On a lighter note................ All Christmas is bought,wrapped and under da tree!



clear out your cookies and your history files.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's me too!
> Sorry, I enjoy wrapping presents.......... I used to get very "professional" with it, actually impressed my Mama a few times!



I have wrapped several empty boxs and put tehm inside each other just to watch her  its a blast


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have wrapped several empty boxs and put tehm inside each other just to watch her  its a blast



We would do the same thing and put a note inside just to make make them run around the house looking for a gift we hid.....

Kid brother used to wrap gifts using a whole roll of duct tape no paper at all said it was cheaper....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> clear out your cookies and your history files.....


 I do that and I get lost trying to remember where I used to be!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have wrapped several empty boxs and put tehm inside each other just to watch her  its a blast


 I've put bricks in my baby sisters!!!!! I love doing that kinda stuff!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> We would do the same thing and put a note inside just to make make them run around the house looking for a gift we hid.....
> 
> Kid brother used to wrap gifts using a whole roll of duct tape no paper at all said it was cheaper....


I like how he thinks!!


Keebs said:


> I do that and I get lost trying to remember where I used to be!
> 
> I've put bricks in my baby sisters!!!!! I love doing that kinda stuff!



You too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> clear out your cookies and your history files.....



I do that everyday before I leave work. 


Keebs, I like wrapping gifts too,to,two,2. I like to make them look as pretty as possible. I love the ribbon with some glitter on it to make pretty BIG bows that sparkle when the lights hit it.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey y'all………bye ya'll…...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not trying today...just so you know mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not trying today...just so you know mud.



Me either , got to go take care of something. Later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

he must be going to eat.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he must be going to eat.....



Probably going to shoot more pets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

wifey surprised me, she cooked steak on the skillet last night.  Not a grilled steak but it will work!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Probably going to shoot more pets.



if you ask nicely he might carry you next time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if you ask nicely he might carry you next time



Carry me where?  I get around just fine.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wifey surprised me, she cooked steak on the skillet last night.  Not a grilled steak but it will work!!



So long as it was cooked by HER who cares if it was in a skillet or grill


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do that everyday before I leave work.
> 
> 
> Keebs, I like wrapping gifts too,to,two,2. I like to make them look as pretty as possible. I love the ribbon with some glitter on it to make pretty BIG bows that sparkle when the lights hit it.



They have a setting in the browser then....

yes I know which one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> So long as it was cooked by HER who cares if it was in a skillet or grill



 you obviously havent paid attention to my post about the wifes cooking


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you obviously havent paid attention to my post about the wifes cooking



Sorry no, I have not followed them....Mine burned spaghetti noodles....lets start there...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine cooked grits so bad the dogs wouldnt eat em.  your turn


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine cooked grits so bad the dogs wouldnt eat em.  your turn



Sorry I have never eaten grits....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine cooked grits so bad the dogs wouldnt eat em.  your turn



mine microwaved a spoon....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> mine microwaved a spoon....



mine burnt boiled eggs


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mine burnt boiled eggs



gives new meaning to hard boiled...

mine was boiling water and allowed it to boil so long the pot exploded ( it was a glass pot)...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> gives new meaning to hard boiled...
> 
> mine was boiling water and allowed it to boil so long the pot exploded ( it was a glass pot)...



Ok nm. you win your wife is worse.  I forfeit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

I wanna play too !!!


My wife cooked a turkey with the plastic bag of giblets (or whatever's in that bag) still inside the turkey.  I kept smelling plastic burning . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

Somebody tinkled in Seth's Cheerios . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok nm. you win your wife is worse.  I forfeit



lol But I got more 




Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna play too !!!
> 
> 
> My wife cooked a turkey with the plastic bag of giblets (or whatever's in that bag) still inside the turkey.  I kept smelling plastic burning . . .



I did that the first time I cooked a turkey.....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody tinkled in Seth's Cheerios . .



Musta been his SISTA again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna play too !!!
> 
> 
> My wife cooked a turkey with the plastic bag of giblets (or whatever's in that bag) still inside the turkey.  I kept smelling plastic burning . . .





jmfauver said:


> lol But I got more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 never admit that again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> I did that the first time I cooked a turkey.....



Same here.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> never admit that again





25 yrs old have never cooked one on my own....never read the instructions ( thought those were optional)


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Same here.



See it happens


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pnut did you get a new pup?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning youngins, colder than a wedge here.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, colder than a wedge here.



morning


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

wedges can be extremely cold; i hear



Tell the cows I said hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, colder than a wedge here.



Afternoon Charlie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, colder than a wedge here.



a wedge of what

Tell the cows I said Merry Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> a wedge of what
> 
> Tell the cows I said Merry Christmas.



I dont know, it just something my Grandpa used to say. I guess he was talking about the wood splitting wedge and how cold it would get during the cold snaps we used to have in late February down in South Georgia.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know, it just something my Grandpa used to say. I guess he was talking about the wood splitting wedge and how cold it would get during the cold snaps we used to have in late February down in South Georgia.



Ahh South Georgia Winters


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> wedges can be extremely cold; i hear
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the cows I said hey



   Do ya really now?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> wedges can be extremely cold; i hear
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the cows I said hey



I said wedge.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

i stand corrected; but please do tell the cows hello; but only the ones you see


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, Nitram4891+, stringmusic+


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2013)

Sup folks


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i stand corrected; but please do tell the cows hello; but only the ones you see



I will, but you know that will make the ones I dont see very angry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks



Howdy!  For the record you avatar give me night terrors.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks



Slip...How is ya?


What is going on...Both Slip and Seth come out the same week...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

Hopefully; Slip is in a better mood than Quack Jr.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna play too !!!
> 
> 
> My wife cooked a turkey with the plastic bag of giblets (or whatever's in that bag) still inside the turkey.  I kept smelling plastic burning . . .



My SIL done that one year! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody tinkled in Seth's Cheerios . .



You still teaching him how to aim at the potty…



slip said:


> Sup folks



I'm still waitin for an answer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quack Jr likes fire.  I bet he/she set off the flares.  Future pyro?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Slip...How is ya?
> 
> 
> What is going on...Both Slip and Seth come out the same week...



Wait............what do you mean by "come out?"   The closet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My SIL done that one year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So many good replies to that.  All of them would cause me to get banned.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy!  For the record you avatar give me night terrors.


Good.


jmfauver said:


> Slip...How is ya?
> 
> 
> What is going on...Both Slip and Seth come out the same week...


Im good man, how are you?


hdm03 said:


> Hopefully; Slip is in a better mood than Quack Jr.


Im in a decent mood. Whats wrong with seth?


Crickett said:


> My SIL done that one year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer to what?


hdm03 said:


> Wait............what do you mean by "come out?"   The closet?


Nope, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Answer to what?



New tattoo yet?


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> New tattoo yet?



Nope, not yet. Ive got to save up $600 or $700 for it.
I blew too much money trying to help a "Friend" that I mistook for a brother straighten out his life. Cheap lesson learned even if it did cost me 4 months and a lot of money.

I did finally have a friend pierce and strech my ears though. Gunna work my way up to a double zero and sit on that for a while.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Nope, not yet. Ive got to save up $600 or $700 for it.
> I blew too much money trying to help a "Friend" that I mistook for a brother straighten out his life. Cheap lesson learned even if it did cost me 4 months and a lot of money.
> 
> I did finally have a friend pierce and plug my ears though. Gunna work my way up to a double zero and sit on that for a while.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



What? It was fun. Went to wally world and bought the biggest "yarn needle" I could find. First ear didn't even bleed, second one did though, bled all down my face. Apparently I had a knot in my ear lobe that she broke loose with the needle.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

oh my...... KyDawg said wedge.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Where did erybody go??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

I need to read back and catch up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nitram??


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Good.
> 
> Im good man, how are you?
> 
> ...



Too busy trying to figure out this dang neck issue and keep up with the fishing rod building/repair I started doing and work ( when the gooberment lets me)...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keebs??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Hay............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

crap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs??



Shes gonna shin your hide...


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2013)

Aint much changed around here ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes gonna shin your hide...



Why ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Where Keebs at


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why ??



OH, you know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where Keebs at



mud aint got her cleaning again does he?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Aint much changed around here ...



Nope...some have come some have gone but some have stayed


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Aint much changed around here ...



I know what cha mean.....................


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

slip said:


> What? It was fun. Went to wally world and bought the biggest "yarn needle" I could find. First ear didn't even bleed, second one did though, bled all down my face. Apparently I had a knot in my ear lobe that she broke loose with the needle.



Pics or it aint so 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hay............



Bonjour


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Pics or it aint so
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour



Miguel is french now.  Im so confused.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OH, you know!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

excuse me


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

Went outside, my shoulder got cold, but I am not giving it to yall.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> excuse me



You are welcome.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Went outside, my shoulder got cold, but I am not giving it to yall.



I thought that your wedge was cold; not your shoulder


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

I slipped and fell chasing chickens.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I slipped and fell chasing chickens.



Did you hurt your shoulder.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did you hurt your shoulder.



no.....but I did bend my wedge


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 12, 2013)

finals over, beer open


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

grats hank


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> finals over, beer open


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where Keebs at





havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud aint got her cleaning again does he?



Speakin of, i got her a new broom, Christmas and all... i love givin.. anyways i told her to have this place spic and span by 5 or else, man.. she's been cleaning good


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> finals over, beer open


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, i got her a new broom, Christmas and all... i love givin.. anyways i told her to have this place spic and span by 5 or else, man.. she's been cleaning good



Shes good!! Keebs might skip and hop but she dont play.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> grats hank



He only said they are over; nothing about passing them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

Lemme know when it's 4:20 .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes good!! Keebs might skip and hop but she dont play.



You right, i might let her back on the forum if she finishes, if not it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He only said they are over; nothing about passing them



On the beer ya idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know when it's 4:20 .



28 mo minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You right, i might let her back on the forum if she finishes, if not it'll be tomorrow.



wait i just thunk bout something i got a bone to pick with you young man


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know when it's 4:20 .



you'll smell it


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> you'll smell it



or taste it


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel is french now.  Im so confused.



Yeah…..ask him to sang in french for ya.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know when it's 4:20 .



twinny mo mins


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah…..ask him to sang in french for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> twinny mo mins



No No: he might get the wrong idea if I ask him that.  He will call me Mary of something another.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait i just thunk bout something i got a bone to pick with you young man



 Spit it out son.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah…..ask him to sang in french for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quack, 5 more minutes!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Last one


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack, 5 more minutes!!!!



Quack 4 mo mins


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Spit it out son.



Incoming


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nitram is in Ninjy mode again


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gettin close to 5


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

420?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry for the absence from all of the fun today. I had to take a day trip to Cordele to file a restraining order on a stawker.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

wait, is that forum time or real time 4:20?


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 420?



419?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

4:20


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry for the absence from all of the fun today. I had to take a day trip to Cordele to file a restraining order on a stawker.



Hey thats where.... Oh nm I get it now
Are those statewide or only in the county issued? hmmmm


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, is that forum time or real time 4:20?



Real time cause if it was forum time he'd have to wait another 15 mins…duh


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

420


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

4:20!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry for the absence from all of the fun today. I had to take a day trip to Cordele to file a restraining order on a stawker.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would like to drink a 420 right about now.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 4:20



I think you a little fast..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quack done missed 4:20


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think you a little fast..........



Nah y'all are just ssssllllloooowwww


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

I gots 422 now.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I gots 422 now.........



see you are slow…it's 4:23


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> see you are slow…it's 4:23



yeah...........I been told that a time or to,too,two,2..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack done missed 4:20



He didnt miss it.  Hes busy.. umm.. celebrating.. yeah thats it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> see you are slow…


You just figuring that one out?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Kevin Hart, funny little fella.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just figuring that one out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


>


I meant it in the kindest way possible...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its that time, later y'all.  Oooops , bout forgot Keebs, she still cleaning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack, 5 more minutes!!!!





Crickett said:


> Quack 4 mo mins





Crickett said:


> 4:20





rydert said:


> 420





mudracing101 said:


> 4:20!!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Quack done missed 4:20





Grrrrrrrrr, I missed it.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 12, 2013)

beer sho is cold, good too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> beer sho is cold, good too


Yep


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2013)

Quack 4:20!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2013)

I gotta go now, bye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Quack 4:20!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

I made fried chicken! The iron skillet kind with fries and a side salad to take some of the guilt away.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I made fried chicken! The iron skillet kind with fries and a side salad to some of the guilt away.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What, its ready if you want to eat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Bye folks.. have a good afternoon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What, its ready if you want to eat.



My wifes bout got thu cheekin done, preciate it though.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye folks.. have a good afternoon


See ya lil feller.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Lemon Pepper cheekun and baked tater..........Nkay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2013)

30 minutes away from my 1 beer on the way home drive !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

Believe it will be mexxican tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 30 minutes away from my 1 beer on the way home drive !!






gobbleinwoods said:


> Believe it will be mexxican tonight.


No No:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 12, 2013)

beer, its supper


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

Batting practice, home , work in that order ..... Life is not like a box of chocolates!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fate finally shined a little light on me today. Had a light schedule and Ol Red/BigMoolie/Blueduck/Lakeb/Tanteaux/OR5/MidnightRider4806/?/? invited me on a dove shoot. Co-workers covered my call for me so I hauled booty out there as fast as I could. 
I was pretty rusty after 3 years but got dialed in and commenced to dropping birds like an antiaircraft battery. Took two boxes but managed to get my limit! Man, I missed bird hunting.
 Got them frying on the stove right now. 

Hey Gobble! I just finished the Bowl Pick em thread in the sports Forum!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fate finally shined a little light on me today. Had a light schedule and Ol Red/BigMoolie/Blueduck/Lakeb/Tanteaux/OR5/MidnightRider4806/?/? invited me on a dove shoot. Co-workers covered my call for me so I hauled booty out there as fast as I could.
> I was pretty rusty after 3 years but got dialed in and commenced to dropping birds like an antiaircraft battery. Took two boxes but managed to get my limit! Man, I missed bird hunting.
> Got them frying on the stove right now.
> 
> Hey Gobble! I just finished the Bowl Pick em thread in the sports Forum!



Saw where you had it up but closed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fate finally shined a little light on me today. Had a light schedule and Ol Red/BigMoolie/Blueduck/Lakeb/Tanteaux/OR5/MidnightRider4806/?/? invited me on a dove shoot. Co-workers covered my call for me so I hauled booty out there as fast as I could.
> I was pretty rusty after 3 years but got dialed in and commenced to dropping birds like an antiaircraft battery. Took two boxes but managed to get my limit! Man, I missed bird hunting.
> Got them frying on the stove right now.
> 
> Hey Gobble! I just finished the Bowl Pick em thread in the sports Forum!



That sounds awesome!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saw where you had it up but closed.



Yep. Save your work and go hunting!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Save your work and go hunting!



Not doing the first 5 bowl games before 12/24?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not doing the first 4 bowl games before 12/24?



I thought about it, but decided to just pick some fillers along with "big games". I thought 35 bowls might be a bit much. Deleted several later bowls as well.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

ROLL TIDE!..... Hope Turtle don't see that.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> ROLL TIDE!..... Hope Turtle don't see that.......




Roll Tide to you too, buddy!


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> roll tide to you too, buddy!


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

Roll Tide...


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't get the point of the picture thread, but its addictive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

mattech said:


> I don't get the point of the picture thread, but its addictive.


Addictive is Thin Mints............well..........they were until my son tried one and said; "Ewwww, they taste like chocolate covered Icy Hot"

Now I can't eat them cause now that's what they taste like..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Addictive is Thin Mints............well..........they were until my son tried one and said; "Ewwww, they taste like chocolate covered Icy Hot"
> 
> Now I can't eat them cause now that's what they taste like..



 I love those things, but now ever time I see one, I`ll think the same thing.


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

mattech said:


> I don't get the point of the picture thread, but its addictive.



I surely have enjoyed it......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I love those things, but now ever time I see one, I`ll think the same thing.


Well, if it helps any, they now make Orange flavored Thin Mints. I'm not sharin those with him, just in case..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Tagalongs are better... just saying


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tagalongs are better... just saying



Samoas are better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh. Evening folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Samoas are better



Frozen samoas and cold milk are da bomb.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Frozen samoas and cold milk are da bomb.



oohhh I haven't tried that…..does sound good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tagalongs are better... just saying


You tryin to get Ruttnbuck all riled up or sumpin? 


Crickett said:


> Samoas are better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

They y are good too close 2nd imo





Crickett said:


> Samoas are better


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if it helps any, they now make Orange flavored Thin Mints. I'm not sharin those with him, just in case..









Crickett said:


> Samoas are better





 You got Samoas??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got Samoas??



I saw her say it first. Back off grouch...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You got Samoas??



 No wish I did though. Now they got me craving some GS cookies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw her say it first. Back off grouch...




But Samoas are scarcer`n hen`s toofies around here right now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

So nows not a good time to talk bout the extra boxs my mom has of each cookie in her freezer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No wish I did though. Now they got me craving some GS cookies.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>



I sowwy!  I'd share wiff ya if I had some!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No wish I did though. Now they got me craving some GS cookies.


So you were teasin us???? 


Nicodemus said:


> But Samoas are scarcer`n hen`s toofies around here right now!


See how them womenz are Nick? 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> So nows not a good time to talk bout the extra boxs my mom has of each cookie in her freezer?


Nick, ban him if he don't hand em' over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Ooops gtg night folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

We can steal em from him and split em 3 ways, Crickett, you, and me!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We can steal em from him and split em 3 ways, Crickett, you, and me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> We can steal em from him and split em 3 ways, Crickett, you, and me!


I like the way you think. 

Wait, where's he live?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

Send me one day of warm weather Hugh.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Send me one day of warm weather Hugh.



Put on your big boy pants.... Winter starts on the 21st


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

TGIF kids! Its really nice outside this morning! 26 in Cartersville.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Send me one day of warm weather Hugh.


Time to break out the battery powered nanner slang warmers. 


blood on the ground said:


> Put on your big boy pants.... Winter starts on the 21st


You sure about that?  I think its going to jump the calendar by about 3 days and start early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to break out the battery powered nanner slang warmers.
> 
> You sure about that?  I think its going to jump the calendar by about 3 days and start early.



That's fine by me ! I hope its colder than a well diggers ... Uh... I hope its colder than a witches... Uh nevermind  ... Brang on the cold!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's fine by me ! I hope its colder than a well diggers ... Uh... I hope its colder than a witches... Uh nevermind  ... Brang on the cold!



Try the brass monkey one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

Feisty this morning I see.   

Well here is some hot coffee to ward off the colder than issues


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.


By the way, I do have 4 boxes of Thin Mints in my freezer just begging to be eaten.    Heck, I might need to auction these delicious things off to the highest bidder.  Those things are so good that they should be against the law!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> 
> By the way, I do have 4 boxes of Thin Mints in my freezer just begging to be eaten.    Heck, I might need to auction these delicious things off to the highest bidder.  Those things are so good that they should be against the law!!!



Samoas yes. Thin mints no. Nobody is going to pay high bid for Icy Hot dipped in chocolate.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Dang I need a hair cut..... I think I'm going to get the custom Camaro cut!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang I need a hair cut..... I think I'm going to get the custom Camaro cut!


I'm just gonna put mine in a pony tail


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Samoas yes. Thin mints no. Nobody is going to pay high bid for Icy Hot dipped in chocolate.




OH, but these are the new and improved Thin Mints, the new ones without that "icy hot liniment" after-taste!!!  Yep, these are those high-dollar ones.  You know, the ones that are guaranteed to grow hair on your chest !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just gonna put mine in a pony tail



Lets get a 3 shaved into our back hair!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

hair yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets get a 3 shaved into our back hair!


I don't have back hair. Quacks Luv Shack Spa & Twista Hut and a little hot wax takes care of that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hair yall


When we gonna see a pic of you're new buggy?


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

Sup idgits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have back hair. Quacks Luv Shack Spa & Twista Hut and a little hot wax takes care of that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup idgits



SUP Slid...


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SUP Slid...



Just abother day man. Going to finally go pay my speeding ticket today and find some other stuff to do since im off again tonight. I've worked one day this week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sausage , egg, and cheese bisquit and hashbrowns for Breakfast, Good morning, its Friday!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Is any body here yet??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nitram?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs or Mrs. Hawtnet??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just gonna put mine in a pony tail





Yea, me too.  

Mornin` folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, me too.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Morning Nic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Morning ladies.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, me too.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Don't forget to come the knots out of it before you pull it up or it will look bad!
Mernin Nic, hows the deer hunting been this year?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies.



Good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies.



morning pumpkin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Just abother day man. Going to finally go pay my speeding ticket today and find some other stuff to do since im off again tonight. I've worked one day this week.


What wuz you in such a hurry fer to get a speedin ticket?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

12-13-13


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't forget to come the knots out of it before you pull it up or it will look bad!
> Mernin Nic, hows the deer hunting been this year?





Been good for us, but it always is.  The Redhead killed a 200 pound buck, I`ve killed a doe and a nice buck, seen 72 deer so far. Most around the house here where I hunt, a few down in Seminole, where I got the doe. I won`t shoot anything else down there this year unless I see a big buck. And does only around the house now for the rest of this season. With 3 deer and two hogs in the freezer, I`m gettin` close to bein` fulled up. Fixin` to start on the wood ducks, squirrels, quail, and maybe a few big water ducks.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What wuz you in such a hurry fer to get a speedin ticket?



Sadly i had no reason at all to be in a hurry. Its the same 63 in a 35 i got a while back, ive just been slow to pay it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Been good for us, but it always is.  The Redhead killed a 200 pound buck, I`ve killed a doe and a nice buck, seen 72 deer so far. Most around the house here where I hunt, a few down in Seminole, where I got the doe. I won`t shoot anything else down there this year unless I see a big buck. And does only around the house now for the rest of this season. With 3 deer and two hogs in the freezer, I`m gettin` close to bein` fulled up. Fixin` to start on the wood ducks, squirrels, quail, and maybe a few big water ducks.



Sounds like you are having some fun! No rabbits?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like you are having some fun! No rabbits?





I`ve seen a good many this year, but not a tremendous amount. I`ll pop one for the fryin` pan if it gets up while I`m bird or squirrel huntin`.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll shoost a rabbit


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

I am here..............

goot morning


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

where?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Mornin Y'all!

Friday the 13th!



mudracing101 said:


> Sausage , egg, and cheese bisquit and hashbrowns for Breakfast, Good morning, its Friday!!!!!



Fried egg on a english muffin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'll shoost a rabbit



Me 2, to, too, two


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> Friday the 13th!
> 
> ...



Its my day to still fried egg muffins


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Who Dat?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its my day to still fried egg muffins



Mines done gone but I could make ya another one or 40. I only have about 40+ eggs sitting around. 



Jeff C. said:


> Who Dat?



Chief!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Woke up early this morning to the sound of my dog crying and shaking her collar, a very noticeable clink sound from buckle and the loop slapping together.  Since she is a spoiled little princess I figure she wants to get in the bed.  Not being a big fan of her sleeping in the bed (she takes up 2/3 of a King bed) I ignore her in hopes of going back to sleep.  5 minutes of clinking and crying i give in and let her crawl into bed.  This dog gets in the bed on MY SIDE turns her butt towards me and toots!!!! SERIOUSLY?!?!
It hits me, hey maybe she has to go to the bathroom.  I, at times, try to be a good husband so I look for my pants in the dark, trying not to wake my wife.  After several minutes of searching for my pants all I can find is the wifes pink jammer britchs.  Figure, why not and put them on.
I go into the living room slide my boots on, open the front door and let the dog out.  She literally goes to the edge of the porch sits down and looks at me like Im an idjit.  After several minutes of "Roxy go pee!!", she turns around walks right past me and goes and jumps back on the bed MY SIDE!!!

I reached 3 conclusions this morning.  
1) My dog is smarter than I am.
2) My side of the bed is her favorite side
3) I am gonna buy me some jammer britchs like my wifes    Dont judge me!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> Friday the 13th!
> 
> ...



And that egg is prolly one of the best tastin eggs in the world too, 2, to, two.


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who Dat?



Chief 0


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Woke up early this morning to the sound of my dog crying and shaking her collar, a very noticeable clink sound from buckle and the loop slapping together.  Since she is a spoiled little princess I figure she wants to get in the bed.  Not being a big fan of her sleeping in the bed (she takes up 2/3 of a King bed) I ignore her in hopes of going back to sleep.  5 minutes of clinking and crying i give in and let her crawl into bed.  This dog gets in the bed on MY SIDE turns her butt towards me and toots!!!! SERIOUSLY?!?!
> It hits me, hey maybe she has to go to the bathroom.  I, at times, try to be a good husband so I look for my pants in the dark, trying not to wake my wife.  After several minutes of searching for my pants all I can find is the wifes pink jammer britchs.  Figure, why not and put them on.
> I go into the living room slide my boots on, open the front door and let the dog out.  She literally goes to the edge of the porch sits down and looks at me like Im an idjit.  After several minutes of "Roxy go pee!!", she turns around walks right past me and goes and jumps back on the bed MY SIDE!!!
> 
> ...



Uhmmmm........................................ okkkk.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

rye-dump?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing hfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keebs


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> rye-dump?



yes, darling.........


see sig line


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

HOWDY JEFF!!


mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm........................................ okkkk.........


Hey you spent 15 sec. of your time reading it 


hdm03 said:


> Thanks for sharing hfh


Any time pumpkin


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Woke up early this morning to the sound of my dog crying and shaking her collar, a very noticeable clink sound from buckle and the loop slapping together.  Since she is a spoiled little princess I figure she wants to get in the bed.  Not being a big fan of her sleeping in the bed (she takes up 2/3 of a King bed) I ignore her in hopes of going back to sleep.  5 minutes of clinking and crying i give in and let her crawl into bed.  This dog gets in the bed on MY SIDE turns her butt towards me and toots!!!! SERIOUSLY?!?!
> It hits me, hey maybe she has to go to the bathroom.  I, at times, try to be a good husband so I look for my pants in the dark, trying not to wake my wife.  After several minutes of searching for my pants all I can find is the wifes pink jammer britchs.  Figure, why not and put them on.
> I go into the living room slide my boots on, open the front door and let the dog out.  She literally goes to the edge of the porch sits down and looks at me like Im an idjit.  After several minutes of "Roxy go pee!!", she turns around walks right past me and goes and jumps back on the bed MY SIDE!!!
> 
> ...







Hornet22 said:


> And that egg is prolly one of the best tastin eggs in the world too, 2, to, two.



Want some more eggs?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Keebs



Give her a min. She's probably reading back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HOWDY JEFF!!
> 
> Hey you spent 15 sec. of your time reading it
> 
> Any time pumpkin



Whoever pulled Hfh's name for secret santa, take back the good stuff and buy him some womens pink jammies


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Mornin` Ladies.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Give her a min. She's probably reading back.



Yeah prob. but i'm needy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



Mernin there lil' feller.



slip said:


> Sadly i had no reason at all to be in a hurry. Its the same 63 in a 35 i got a while back, ive just been slow to pay it.


Well, get it handled pronto quicko for they come a huntin ye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah prob. but i'm needy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies.





Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mines done gone but I could make ya another one or 40. I only have about 40+ eggs sitting around.
> 
> 
> 
> Chief!!!





rydert said:


> Chief 0





mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Keebs





havin_fun_huntin said:


> HOWDY JEFF!!
> 
> Hey you spent 15 sec. of your time reading it
> 
> Any time pumpkin



Home Sweet Home!! 

Howdy everyone!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!!
> 
> Howdy everyone!



Jeff's back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!!
> 
> Howdy everyone!


Where ya been.............Sugar Britches?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

You call


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Back to work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Where my biscuit at?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Had to start off the day with office drama with one of my guys, dang young'un don't know how good he has it (22,23?) and has gotten lazy as all get out, his uncle that he lives with calls to check up on him................... not once, but twice!



slip said:


> I did finally have a friend pierce and strech my ears though. Gunna work my way up to a double zero and sit on that for a while.


 


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs or Mrs. Hawtnet??





Jeff C. said:


> Who Dat?


CHIEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Woke up early this morning to the sound of my dog crying and shaking her collar, a very noticeable clink sound from buckle and the loop slapping together.  Since she is a spoiled little princess I figure she wants to get in the bed.  Not being a big fan of her sleeping in the bed (she takes up 2/3 of a King bed) I ignore her in hopes of going back to sleep.  5 minutes of clinking and crying i give in and let her crawl into bed.  This dog gets in the bed on MY SIDE turns her butt towards me and toots!!!! SERIOUSLY?!?!
> It hits me, hey maybe she has to go to the bathroom.  I, at times, try to be a good husband so I look for my pants in the dark, trying not to wake my wife.  After several minutes of searching for my pants all I can find is the wifes pink jammer britchs.  Figure, why not and put them on.
> I go into the living room slide my boots on, open the front door and let the dog out.  She literally goes to the edge of the porch sits down and looks at me like Im an idjit.  After several minutes of "Roxy go pee!!", she turns around walks right past me and goes and jumps back on the bed MY SIDE!!!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Keebs


chill dude, I'm here, media com is back up & running!


Crickett said:


> Give her a min. She's probably reading back.


 you know me too well..........


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies.


 hello your grouchiness!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah prob. but i'm needy


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where my biscuit at?



I ordered you one, its still at Burger King, just go pick it up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Had to start off the day with office drama with one of my guys, dang young'un don't know how good he has it (22,23?) and has gotten lazy as all get out, his uncle that he lives with calls to check up on him................... not once, but twice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffffft.. insert smiley looking the other way here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I ordered you one, its still at Burger King, just go pick it up.



Brotha cant even get some JoJos or Hog-N-Bones... And I thought we was fwends.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pfffffft.. insert smiley looking the other way here.


whateva.............. broom my a............butt.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff's back!



Mronin!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where ya been.............Sugar Britches?









Seattle, Portland, Tacoma, and back to Seattle to ATL.


Good to be back wit family and fweinds....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Had to start off the day with office drama with one of my guys, dang young'un don't know how good he has it (22,23?) and has gotten lazy as all get out, his uncle that he lives with calls to check up on him................... not once, but twice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keeeeeeeeebs!!!! 

Dang......I'm rusty on my dribblin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I'm glad you're back. It was gettin tough tryin to read the driveler with these winder lickers than can only spell one or two words at a time in a post. In fact, it was gettin down right old.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I'm glad you're back. It was gettin tough tryin to read the driveler with these winder lickers than can only spell one or two words at a time in a post. In fact, it was gettin down right old.



There's always another forum you could go to.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Got alot to do. Later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I'm glad you're back. It was gettin tough tryin to read the driveler with these winder lickers than can only spell one or two words at a time in a post. In fact, it was gettin down right old.



Your restraining order was served last night at 8pm


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keeeeeeeeebs!!!!
> 
> Dang......I'm rusty on my dribblin!


 that's why you need a smart phone............ wait, no you don't, scratch that.............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your restraining order was served last night at 8pm








 at least that was BEFORE you had on the wife's pink jammies!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> at least that was BEFORE you had on the wife's pink jammies!



Who said?  Why Do you think they were the easiest to find?


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I'm glad you're back. It was gettin tough tryin to read the driveler with these winder lickers than can only spell one or two words at a time in a post. In fact, it was gettin down right old.



last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your restraining order was served last night at 8pm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post


They wuz sleepin at da wheel durin dat one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> There's always another forum you could go to.





Nah, we like him here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I'm glad you're back. It was gettin tough tryin to read the driveler with these winder lickers than can only spell one or two words at a time in a post. In fact, it was gettin down right old.



 Give me a minit, I'll be back in shape! 



mudracing101 said:


> Got alot to do. Later



Me too, but I'll be back often! 



Keebs said:


> that's why you need a smart phone............ wait, no you don't, scratch that.............








Seriously considering it, to come of age!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

kwenty nine mo, MUD!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who said?  Why Do you think they were the easiest to find?





Jeff C. said:


> Give me a minit, I'll be back in shape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I said that 'cause I know I'd have to tell you to quit posting while driving instead of texting & driving!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Slip is backkkkkk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I said that 'cause I know I'd have to tell you to quit posting while driving instead of texting & driving!



I'll download that dragon, or whatever it is!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Give me a minit, I'll be back in shape!



You know, on these cold mornings, if a certain someone had a certain buggy set up to ride around and sell Chicory Coffee and Beignets it sure would be nice...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Give me a minit, I'll be back in shape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, but I'z skeered


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12-13-13



Next year it will be 12-13-14.
I'll remind ya'll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Where is erybody
I done PM'd 3 people and only got 1 response.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking for PM.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Slip is backkkkkk!



yessir. how are yall?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

Just a PM from Kydawg+ with an update on his cows


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2013)

morning dribblers and hfh+


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, on these cold mornings, if a certain someone had a certain buggy set up to ride around and sell Chicory Coffee and Beignets it sure would be nice...



Oh Mannnnn! I could blow some powder right about now. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too, but I'z skeered



Shhhhhhhhhhhh......don't tell erybody!


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

PM received...........thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Checking for PM.......



None received, hdm03+ 



slip said:


> yessir. how are yall?



Doin purty good, budd.....everything kosher your way? Just saw the card, appreciate it! 



Nitram4891 said:


> morning dribblers and hfh+



Mornin.....don't be tryin nuttin. No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Mannnnn! I could blow some powder right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhhhh......don't tell erybody!



There ain't many things about downtown N.O. I liked, but Cafe du Monde and the House of Blues stuck with me. I don't reckon you can play a down in the mouth guitfiddle can you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Mornin'.....
What a way to start the day. I was trying to replace the 9volt battery in my Bushnell range finder and the terminals came off with the battery. Gonna tak it to Rodds electronics and see if the geeks can replace the wiring terminals for me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Checking for PM.......



Me too to 2 two tu.  Noone sent me one not even Ky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin'.....
> What a way to start the day. I was trying to replace the 9volt battery in my Bushnell range finder and the terminals came off with the battery. Gonna tak it to Rodds electronics and see if the geeks can replace the wiring terminals for me.


Please don't ever mess with anything over 110v.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ain't many things about downtown N.O. I liked, but Cafe du Monde and the House of Blues stuck with me. I don't reckon you can play a down in the mouth guitfiddle can you?



I could spend a week in the French quarter just eating. Deanies, Arnauds, The New Orleans Fish house, and all the little hole in the wall joints!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....don't be tryin nuttin. No No:



It's no trying Friday. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ain't many things about downtown N.O. I liked, but Cafe du Monde and the House of Blues stuck with me. I don't reckon you can play a down in the mouth guitfiddle can you?



Cafe du Monde is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> PM received...........thanks




Dert......cavity, crater, indentation, hollow, depression,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> morning dribblers and hfh+



 Im special, I got my name said by itself


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please don't ever mess with anything over 110v.



My life has been filled with shocking moments, blown fuses, exploding power tools  and ruined electronics. Along with seeing stars and Jesus a few times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I could spend a week in the French quarter just eating. Deanies, Arnauds, The New Orleans Fish house, and all the little hole in the wall joints!


We didn't find any downtown that new how to spice their food right for allegedly cajun cookin. But we had someone tell us about a place I think was down south of Estelle a little ways that was some kinda good and worth every mile of the drive. It's been about 15 years and I can't remember the name of the place but it was exactly what I was expecting in a good spiced up plate of food. Everything I had in N.O. tasted touristy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next year it will be 12-13-14.
> I'll remind ya'll.





slip said:


> yessir. how are yall?


 do we need to have a little talk, young man?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My life has been filled with shocking moments, blown fuses, exploding power tools  and ruined electronics. Along with seeing stars and Jesus a few times.



I fell for the "hold that screwdriver in the spark plug cable while I crank it to see if it's got spark" trick once when I was 16...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I fell for the "hold that screwdriver in the spark plug cable while I crank it to see if it's got spark" trick once when I was 16...



Your supposed to hold the screw driver close to something metal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> My life has been filled with shocking moments, blown fuses, exploding power tools  and ruined electronics. Along with seeing stars and Jesus a few times.


Well, I've rurnt my share of toys leavin batteries in them too long. My wife on the other hand has the brains to take em out of something she's not going to be using for a while. Saves the batteries and the toy + it makes me feel plumb stupid for not thinking about doing it..........ever...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ain't many things about downtown N.O. I liked, but Cafe du Monde and the House of Blues stuck with me. I don't reckon you can play a down in the mouth guitfiddle can you?



This is all I got 


https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...yle%3D4%26form%3Ddetail.htm%26rno%3D6;175;175


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please don't ever mess with anything over 110v.





I have a high regard for ol Robert, but I`m sure glad he didn`t work with me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> This is all I got
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...yle%3D4%26form%3Ddetail.htm%26rno%3D6;175;175


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a high regard for ol Robert, but I`m sure glad he didn`t work with me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your supposed to hold the screw driver close to something metal



He cranked it too quick on me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We didn't find any downtown that new how to spice their food right for allegedly cajun cookin. But we had someone tell us about a place I think was down south of Estelle a little ways that was some kinda good and worth every mile of the drive. It's been about 15 years and I can't remember the name of the place but it was exactly what I was expecting in a good spiced up plate of food. Everything I had in N.O. tasted touristy.



That has definitely been a trend since Katrina


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm so misunderstood......

Okay, time to hit the shower and go see if I can get this thing fixed.
Pease lord, don't make me have to plug in a soldering iron.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a high regard for ol Robert, but I`m sure glad he didn`t work with me.





 Pookie needs to just stick to blood!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That has definitely been a trend since Katrina


My dream trip would to be to head to La with someone that knows the territory (ehemmm) and do a little fishin and feastin durin the mudbug season in some hole in the wall community back in the middle of nowhere. I bet that's some heavenly grub right there now.


rhbama3 said:


> I'm so misunderstood......
> 
> Okay, time to hit the shower and go see if I can get this thing fixed.
> Pease lord, don't make me have to plug in a soldering iron.





Jeff C. said:


> Pookie needs to just stick to blood!


Preferably not his own.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My dream trip would to be to head to La with someone that knows the territory (ehemmm) and do a little fishin and feastin durin the mudbug season in some hole in the wall community back in the middle of nowhere. I bet that's some heavenly grub right there now.
> 
> 
> 
> Preferably not his own.



Due to the facts that you stated in your previous post, that's just about what I have to do anymore myself. It has definitely changed over the yrs since I've lived there, for the worse in that regard. Lucky I still have some buds down there and that's what we do, or..... I just let them cook.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a high regard for ol Robert, but I`m sure glad he didn`t work with me.




 


He would of "Pookiefried" hisself !! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> My dream trip would to be to head to La with someone that knows the territory (ehemmm) and do a little fishin and feastin durin the mudbug season in some hole in the wall community back in the middle of nowhere. I bet that's some heavenly grub right there now.
> 
> 
> 
> Preferably not his own.




Miggie a cast and blast is on my bucket list, soon as we get Dawn back to normal, I'm gonna start planning one, would love for Jeff to "guide" us !!!!  I'm sure he knows somebody that could bail us out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Due to the facts that you stated in your previous post, that's just about what I have to do anymore myself. It has definitely changed over the yrs since I've lived there, for the worse in that regard. Lucky I still have some buds down there and that's what we do, or..... I just let them cook.


Got a fella RN my wife works with, and every year on his birthday I make a LCB for her to take for them to eat at work. They always ask how I make it so good cause theirs never turns out that spicy. I told her to tell em if they're near the pot when it's boiling and can still breath then they don't have enough in there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> I'm so misunderstood......
> 
> Okay, time to hit the shower and go see if I can get this thing fixed.
> Pease lord, don't make me have to plug in a soldering iron.





Jeff C. said:


> Pookie needs to just stick to blood!





Hooked On Quack said:


> He would of "Pookiefried" hisself !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He would of "Pookiefried" hisself !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wait a minute, that ain't what it said when I was typin..........dadgum jugglers...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He would of "Pookiefried" hisself !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be down there 1st week of April. I'll get with my main squeeze  and see what we can come up with! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a fella RN my wife works with, and every year on his birthday I make a LCB for her to take for them to eat at work. They always ask how I make it so good cause theirs never turns out that spicy. I told her to tell em if they're near the pot when it's boiling and can still breath then they don't have enough in there.



Perrrrrzactly......should be choking in near vicinity!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna be down there 1st week of April. I'll get with my main squeeze  and see what we can come up with!
> 
> 
> 
> Perrrrrzactly......should be choking in near vicinity!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

You know your getting older when you no longer look in little sporty cars for hotties.  Instead you catch yourself looking in SUVs, Crossovers or any car the yells "Im a mom"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know your getting older when you no longer look in little sporty cars for hotties.  Instead you catch yourself looking in SUVs, Crossovers or any car the yells "Im a mom"


You're married. Why you lookin for hawties?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're married. Why you lookin for hawties?



I aint dead.  Nothing wrong with window shopping.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're married. Why you lookin for hawties?



He hasn't hit the "rekindle the fire" phase yet! Gotta get dem babies outta da way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He hasn't hit the "rekindle the fire" phase yet! Gotta get dem babies outta da way.



 plural? You trying to jinx me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint dead.  Nothing wrong with window shopping.


Just don't go tryin on no dresses....


Jeff C. said:


> He hasn't hit the "rekindle the fire" phase yet! Gotta get dem babies outta da way.


He don't know what he's missin...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He hasn't hit the "rekindle the fire" phase yet! Gotta get dem babies outta da way.



Anybody got a Bic a feller could borrow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody got a Bic a feller could borrow



  Glad noone was in here when I read that


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> plural? You trying to jinx me?



You ain't gonna stop at one iz ya? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't go tryin on no dresses....
> 
> He don't know what he's missin...



These two with several glasses of wine while strollin around in da kitchen always worked fo me:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody got a Bic a feller could borrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody got a Bic a feller could borrow


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Anybody got a Bic a feller could borrow


sure, bossman just brought mine back to me............... step out da door..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sure, bossman just brought mine back to me............... step out da door..........



Once Mrs h read this he will be stepping out the door, straight to the dog house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Once Mrs h read this he will be stepping out the door, straight to the dog house.


I've seen his doghouse, it ain't half bad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sure, bossman just brought mine back to me............... step out da door..........





For some reason, I thought you had quit smokin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> For some reason, I thought you had quit smokin`?


Keeeeeeebs........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Once Mrs h read this he will be stepping out the door, straight to the dog house.



He lyin, they got one of dem eternal flames!


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do we need to have a little talk, young man?



About?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Once Mrs h read this he will be stepping out the door, straight to the dog house.


nawww, he's my brotha from anotha motha!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've seen his doghouse, it ain't half bad.


 it ain't, is it!


Nicodemus said:


> For some reason, I thought you had quit smokin`?


 not yet.............. but even then, I'm sure I'll keep a lighter on me............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He lyin, they got one of dem eternal flames!


Don't you mean "external"....


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

still cold here...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nawww, he's my brotha from anotha motha!
> 
> it ain't, is it!
> 
> not yet.............. but even then, I'm sure I'll keep a lighter on me............



wait, if hes your brotha and shes your sista dont that mean...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, if hes your brotha and shes your sista dont that mean...


Don't think...........just say "Yes Ma'am"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you mean "external"....



According to Jag he can put one out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think...........just say "Yes Ma'am"



Sorry, I still have alot of learning to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> still cold here...............



No PM received.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> According to Jag he can put one out!


I just spit icy hot and chocolate all over my monitor....


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where is erybody
> I done PM'd 3 people and only got 1 response.



Sowwy… I replied…..I was teaching! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I've rurnt my share of toys leavin batteries in them too long. My wife on the other hand has the brains to take em out of something she's not going to be using for a while. Saves the batteries and the toy + it makes me feel plumb stupid for not thinking about doing it..........ever...



Nice title


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I still have alot of learning to do.


Yeah, like how to wear a cheekun mask properly when you're peekin in someone's winder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sowwy… I replied…..I was teaching!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice title


Whatchu talkin bout BobbieSue...........OH SNAP


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've seen his doghouse, it ain't half bad.


And it's got a NICE cintronella burning candle out there too.


Jeff C. said:


> He lyin, they got one of dem eternal flames!


You gots dat right Jeffro! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, if hes your brotha and shes your sista dont that mean...


No No:


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just spit icy hot and chocolate all over my monitor....



just noticed the jr grouch in training.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

where id hdm03?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Decisions, decisions.  Fried cheekun, fried poke chops, mashed taters, lace kone bread, butta beans, green beans, or last of the home made cheekun noodle soup and kone bread ???????


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> According to Jag he can put one out!



Erytime they show the Heisman trophy on the TV I bust out laffin. He show nuff got that pose down pat


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

fried fish and FFries fo me...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Decisions, decisions.  Fried cheekun, fried poke chops, mashed taters, lace kone bread, butta beans, green beans, or last of the home made cheekun noodle soup and kone bread ???????





Hornet22 said:


> Erytime they show the Heisman trophy on the TV I bust out laffin. He show nuff got that pose down pat


I saw him do the pose one time. Gave it two thumbs up....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> According to Jag he can put one out!







Christmas Bonus. 
and I mean CAHRISTMAS BOOOONUUUS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas Bonus.
> and I mean CAHRISTMAS BOOOONUUUS!


Look at you and your moon walkin nanners........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> just noticed the jr grouch in training.........



Dang....me too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, like how to wear a cheekun mask properly when you're peekin in someone's winder.



hard to lick the winder with a mask on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hard to lick the winder with a mask on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Tell him it's possible....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Kang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Oh, should have clarified.  The burritos he was cooking smelt good.  I was hoping i could taste them..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin bout BobbieSue...........OH SNAP







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas Bonus.
> and I mean CAHRISTMAS BOOOONUUUS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hard to lick the winder with a mask on



Miggy said it's possible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, should have clarified.  The burritos he was cooking smelt good.  I was hoping i could taste them..


Prevert,...Where's da sheriff to enforce dat restrainin order........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Talopia (sp?) and wild rice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas Bonus.
> and I mean CAHRISTMAS BOOOONUUUS!





WHOOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!  Good for you gal friend !! 



Buy ya a case of EW !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy said it's possible.


He would know, hes been doing it for years.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert,...Where's da sheriff to enforce dat restrainin order........



He was beside me, said you put to many refried beans in the food...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Talopia (sp?) and wild rice



Tilapia


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!  Good for you gal friend !!
> 
> 
> 
> Buy ya a case of EW !!!



Juss one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Tilapia



Hay, i gadeated from a skuol in souf gorga, dont pic on me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hay, i gadeated from a skuol in souf gorga, dont pic on me



She gots a smart phone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham sammich wiff MUSTARD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gots a smart phone



that splains it


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hay, i gadeated from a skuol in souf gorga, dont pic on me



I thought you was takin spellin lessons from Seth. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> She gots a smart phone



Postin from the Mac but I already knew how to spell it cause we buy that kinda fish often & I am one of those nerds that reads every dad gone thing. Yeah I have some serious ADD when I'm grocery shopping!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I thought you was takin spellin lessons from Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> Postin from the Mac but I already knew how to spell it cause we buy that kinda fish often & I am one of those nerds that reads every dad gone thing. Yeah I have some serious ADD when I'm grocery shopping!



Nope Im Seths teacher  feller is learning fast


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope Im Seths teacher  feller is learning fast



 I feel for ya! I hope Quack is paying you well!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I thought you was takin spellin lessons from Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> Postin from the Mac but I already knew how to spell it cause we buy that kinda fish often & I am one of those nerds that reads every dad gone thing. Yeah I have some serious ADD when I'm grocery shopping!



Please don't tell me you're like the lady in front of me at Wally World yesterday. It took her an hour to unload her 15 items from the buggy. She had some kinda order she was putting things in. Then she stopped half way and took EVERYTHING out of her purse to get her debit card out of a "special" holder. She had one of them composition books as a shopping list


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas Bonus.
> and I mean CAHRISTMAS BOOOONUUUS!



hey.......can I borrow a dolla?.........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please don't tell me you're like the lady in front of me at Wally World yesterday. It took her an hour to unload her 15 items from the buggy. She had some kinda order she was putting things in. Then she stopped half way and took EVERYTHING out of her purse to get her debit card out of a "special" holder. She had one of them composition books as a shopping list



 Yep that's me! ADD & OCD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I feel for ya! I hope Quack is paying you well!



Nope, he promised me an invite to a couple of bird shoots


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.......can I borrow a dolla?.........



Nope. I gots ta buy leeeker.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope, he promised me an invite to a couple of bird shoots



Dood…I can't believe you fell for that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

HEY Nicodemus !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Midday Youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dood…I can't believe you fell for that!



  knew i should have collected 1/2 up front wait till I see that quack again


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY Nicodemus !!!!
> 
> View attachment 765847





Grrrr!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Id give him an infraction for that Nic..  Just me tho..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY Nicodemus !!!!
> 
> View attachment 765847







KyDawg said:


> Midday Youngins.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> knew i should have collected 1/2 up front wait till I see that quack again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id give him an infraction for that Nic..  Just me tho..


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id give him an infraction for that Nic..  Just me tho..



don't say that word..............................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, if hes your brotha and shes your sista dont that mean...


that you need to hush? yep, you're most certainly right!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't think...........just say "Yes Ma'am"


YES, You're learning toooooo!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Christmas Bonus.
> and I mean CAHRISTMAS BOOOONUUUS!


 I got mine yesterday............... you don't see me dancin like that.........  BUT, at least I got "something"!


Grilled steak, baked potato, roll & salad........... washin it down wiff a Mt. Dew!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Midday Youngins.



Afternoon

Didja tell them cows I said Merry Christmas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YES, You're learning toooooo!!!!!!!


Yes Ma'am.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

cheesesteak sammich


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

I got to go to Leesburg and get some smoked hog jowl, so I might pick up a box of em.

Since nobody has any SAMOAS!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Didja tell them cows I said Merry Christmas



Only the ones he didn't see


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I got mine yesterday............... you don't see me dancin like that.........  BUT, at least I got "something"!



i'm gonna give out 5dolla gift certificates to subway


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> where id hdm03?



right behind you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I got to go to Leesburg and get some smoked hog jowl, so I might pick up a box of em.
> 
> Since nobody has any SAMOAS!!


See what y'all done gone and done now?


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See what y'all done gone and done now?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Yo hand smell funny again?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Didja tell them cows I said Merry Christmas



Yes I did, and it seemed to calm them down a lot.


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yo hand smell funny again?



smells like soap......................yep, soap.....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm gonna give out 5dolla gift certificates to subway



You prolly clipping them out of the newspaper.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes I did, and it seemed to calm them down a lot.





I bet they'd REALLY like it ifn you was to sang em a Christmas carole.
Oh Holy Night. Sompin like dat.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet they'd REALLY like it ifn you was to sang em a Christmas carole.
> Oh Holy Night. Sompin like dat.



I said it calmed them down, they are still pretty angry over there Christmas bonus.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I said it calmed them down, they are still pretty angry over there Christmas bonus.



Neva in a million years would I'da thunk of you as a SCROOGE.


Guess I'z wrong.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I said it calmed them down, they are still pretty angry over there Christmas bonus.



Are all of them angry or just the ones you seen?


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You prolly clipping them out of the newspaper.



naw, I ain't clipping them..........I makin them clip em..............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Are all of them angry or just the ones you seen?



The ones I did not see are extremly angry, they did not get thier Cristmas carrot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> naw, I ain't clipping them..........I makin them clip em..............



 smart man


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The ones I did not see are extremly angry, they did not get thier Cristmas carrot.



i'm confuzzled...........I thought rabbits ate carrots


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm confuzzled...........I thought rabbits ate carrots



extremely angry cows do as well


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm confuzzled...........I thought rabbits ate carrots



Did ya know Horses like Oreos and/or Saltines?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ya'll have a good weekend! I'm outta here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

its not 3, where you going young lady?


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did ya know Horses like Oreos and/or Saltines?



I did not know that................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its not 3, where you going young lady?



South! Round your neck of da woods kinda.



Ya'll go look a hdm03. He finally showed himselp in da random pic thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I did not know that................



They like thinmints ans samoas better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> South! Round your neck of da woods kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll go look a hdm03. He finally showed himselp in da random pic thread.



Oh really?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a pretty smile don't i


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> South! Round your neck of da woods kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll go look a hdm03. He finally showed himselp in da random pic thread.



I had him pictured looking a little bit different that that


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> South! Round your neck of da woods kinda.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll go look a hdm03. He finally showed himselp in da random pic thread.


Really


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh really?



What he said.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had him pictured looking a little bit different that that



Yeah, I figured he was shorter than that..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had him pictured looking a little bit different that that



You weren't expecting me to have a goatee?


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You weren't expecting me to have a goatee?



 for your scooter...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Just got tru booking another work trip in a few  weeks....Baltimore/Philly!   Guess I will have to dvr the National Championship game


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Think I decided that to get the wife for Christmas...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

For some reason there isn't very many random pics being posted anymore


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> For some reason there isn't very many random pics being posted anymore



They know they cant top that awesome Picture you shared!  You smexy beast you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think I decided that to get the wife for Christmas...


Well tell us. NO pm us, she might look.


hdm03 said:


> For some reason there isn't very many random pics being posted anymore



Just how big is your scooter.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well tell us. NO pm us, she might look.
> 
> 
> Just how big is your scooter.



I was gonna take the picture of hdm blow it up and put it on the ceiling for her.  She sleeps on her back, I sleep on my side.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>














You got bout 1 more again....


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna take the picture of hdm blow it up and put it on the ceiling for her.  She sleeps on her back, I sleep on my side.



oh goodness............I just threw up in my mouth a little........


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

I was supposed to do somethin fore I started drinkin......an I fergitted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I was supposed to do somethin fore I started drinkin......an I fergitted



Open the beer?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I was supposed to do somethin fore I started drinkin......an I fergitted


call Unc?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Open the beer?


ppfftt, he does that in his sleep............ for real!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna take the picture of hdm blow it up and put it on the ceiling for her.  She sleeps on her back, I sleep on my side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You got bout 1 more again....


Look behind you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 <---------Cheddar Jalapeno Cheetos!


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

My daughter is dancing in the nutcracker this weekend...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> My daughter is dancing in the nutcracker this weekend...



Cool


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I was supposed to do somethin fore I started drinkin......an I fergitted



I'll see if I can member after I start....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready to go.



me to, two, too, 2


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

I know...thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll see if I can member after I start....



I'm ready to start.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

don't mention it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready to go.





hdm03 said:


> ouch



 Hurts!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look behind you.



WHOA that scared me for a second.  Thought there was an ugly guy behind me.  Took a second to realize it was just my reflection in the mirror.


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

I gotta be on call all weekend.............so i'm gonna neak out early

later y'all


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Open the beer?



likker 



Keebs said:


> call Unc?
> 
> ppfftt, he does that in his sleep............ for real!



caint, he knows i be a fraud 



Jeff C. said:


> I'll see if I can member after I start....



Jim Beam chased with a camel 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> WHOA that scared me for a second.  Thought there was an ugly guy behind me.  Took a second to realize it was just my reflection in the mirror.



it happens


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

later dirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I gotta be on call all weekend.............so i'm gonna neak out early
> 
> later y'all



bye redurt


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready to go.


 me too, to, two............. I got a headyache........ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> WHOA that scared me for a second.  Thought there was an ugly guy behind me.  Took a second to realize it was just my reflection in the mirror.





rydert said:


> I gotta be on call all weekend.............so i'm gonna neak out early
> 
> later y'all


 later dyrt!


Hankus said:


> caint, he knows i be a fraud


really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna take the picture of hdm blow it up and put it on the ceiling for her.  She sleeps on her back, I sleep on my side.



You put that up there and she'll be all over you ery night


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, to, two............. I got a headyache........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah 


I bought a GMC


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You put that up there and she'll be all over you ery night



MAN!! I was hoping I had found a good form of birth control to.  I was gonna get rich Selling them pics of HDM.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

the chicks dig the front butt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I gotta be on call all weekend.............so i'm gonna neak out early
> 
> later y'all



Later Dirt crater! 



Hankus said:


> likker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might get into some 15 yr old. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN!! I was hoping I had found a good form of birth control to.  I was gonna get rich Selling them pics of HDM.



Purty lil young thang told me crocs were the best form of birf control while I was wearin 'em.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Dirt crater!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you take your crocs off?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you take your crocs off?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> I bought a GMC


Aaaawww, movin on UP!!!!!!!


Nitram4891 said:


>


RONG thread, doofus!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, movin on UP!!!!!!!



Nope, its considerably lower than my others


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

after doin that I need a drank


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

My ovals an imports dont like it atall, but it was priced right


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Nope, its considerably lower than my others


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> RONG thread, doofus!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Nope, its considerably lower than my others


 I like it!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



You're not helping


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like it!





Hankus said:


> You're not helping



you neither


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> you neither


well, if ya can't stand it that bad, just brang it on to me, I'll take it, you keep the payment!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm out , later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

smell ya later mud....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, if ya can't stand it that bad, just brang it on to me, I'll take it, you keep the payment!



What payment 



mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.



seed ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you take your crocs off?





Hankus said:


>



It was too late, she already stereotyped me.... 



Hankus said:


> Nope, its considerably lower than my others



Jag just commented that he likes it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It was too late, she already stereotyped me....
> 
> 
> 
> Jag just commented that he likes it!



Yall are no help atall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Nope, its considerably lower than my others



Nice wheels


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Stupid phone, everytime i answer it hangs up.. Its not like ti kep hitting teh wrong button or anything...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yall are no help atall



If everything works and it rolls, not to mention, it's paid for.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice wheels



factory 20's No No:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If everything works and it rolls, not to mention, it's paid for.



well it do have that goin fer it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Think I will start with an Irish coffee and ease into it tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Fergot to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crikett dis moanin too!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will start with an Irish coffee and ease into it tonight.



I'll drink to that


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

mornin blood


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin


howdy sir


Jeff C. said:


>



Not the reply I was excepting mr. crocs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy sir
> 
> 
> Not the reply I was excepting mr. crocs wiff sox



Fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

think I'll fix anudder


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

4:20


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Quack Missed it again hdm..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep















Fittin to crank it up and gitt FUNKAY round here!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

Quack be a lil slow......bless his heart


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

get it, go, gone C


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Quack be a lil slow......bless his heart



Hes busy checking the bird field he will be here shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.


left behind again................. 


Hankus said:


> What payment
> 
> 
> 
> seed ya


I'll TAKE it then!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> If everything works and it rolls, not to mention, it's paid for.


 tell'em Chief!


Hankus said:


> well it do have that goin fer it.....





Jeff C. said:


> Think I will start with an Irish coffee and ease into it tonight.


  


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin


mernin........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes busy checking the bird field he will be here shortly.



Does he count the birds like Kydawg+ counts his cows?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Does he count the birds like Kydawg+ counts his cows?



I think he rides around and picks up the ones that die of old age.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> get it, go, gone C



Gonna rattlre some winders tonight!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna rattlre some winders tonight!



I'd come hep ya, but I ain legally able


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think he rides around and picks up the ones that die of old age.



Word on da skreet is that he is a heck of a pigeon hunter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Word on da skreet is that he is a heck of a pigeon hunter



I hear he shoot doves and pigeons with steel shot for the added challenge..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

441 and what you hear is keebsisgoingoutthedoor

I here by declare it to be the week end.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'd come hep ya, but I ain legally able



Don't think you could handle the FUNK I be dishin out early, but it will lead into the hard stuff eventually. 

Gramatik- Just Jammin.


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Back at work.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin


Where ya been tooter?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 441 and what you hear is keebsisgoingoutthedoor
> 
> I here by declare it to be the week end.



hat bout us that dont get off till after 5?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't think you could handle the FUNK I be dishin out early, but it will lead into the hard stuff eventually.
> 
> Gramatik- Just Jammin.



likker'll let me handle it  

THC- Leavin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where ya been tooter?



tootin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 441 and what you hear is keebsisgoingoutthedoor
> 
> I here by declare it to be the week end.


 I'm still here, Mud left wiffout me............... 


rydert said:


> Back at work.......


dang, dyrt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm still here, Mud left wiffout me...............
> 
> dang, dyrt!


Tha nurve of him. 

Imma need a bigger pm box capacity for this Jr. grouch trainin stuff...


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm still here, Mud left wiffout me...............
> 
> dang, dyrt!



I know......right?.....Neva fails


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> likker'll let me handle it
> 
> THC- Leavin



Couple more and I'm gonna give this a shot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hat bout us that dont get off till after 5?



bet she is not supposed to either if truth be told.   

hfh, have a cold one in a truck cooler?


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tha nurve of him.
> 
> Imma need a bigger pm box capacity for this Jr. grouch trainin stuff...



PM sent....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

sent where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tha nurve of him.
> 
> Imma need a bigger pm box capacity for this Jr. grouch trainin stuff...



Look at it this way.  Your lessons should be short and only last about a week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple more and I'm gonna give this a shot!



That boy's almost got as many moves as Quack on a twista mat.



rydert said:


> PM sent....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bet she is not supposed to either if truth be told.
> 
> hfh, have a cold one in a truck cooler?



 dont drank much.  Worries me i might not fit in at the gatherings without a drank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look at it this way.  Your lessons should be short and only last about a week.


You kinda remind me of a fast dog on a short leash tied to a stake.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

feed bird time


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont drank much.  Worries me i might not fit in at the gatherings without a drank



nah jus hold a solo cup


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bushnell rangefinder fixed, 7mm-08 not fixed. Gonna give him till monday and then I'll take it to another gunsmith.  3 more days of call to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont drank much.  Worries me i might not fit in at the gatherings without a drank


PM incoming............Fast Dog.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You kinda remind me of a fast dog on a short leash tied to a stake.



Do I need to slow down or get a longer leash?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> feed bird time



Heckyeah- Alcohaulin butt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a dream that I was asleep! 
Tonight is my Saturday and I'm working skrait through the weekend all da way until next Friday...... Cartwheel time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont drank much.  Worries me i might not fit in at the gatherings without a drank



I will provide you wit a sippy cup.....won't need much!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I will provide you wit a sippy cup.....won't need much!



 I love sippy cups.    Your so thoughtful Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tha nurve of him.
> 
> Imma need a bigger pm box capacity for this Jr. grouch trainin stuff...





rydert said:


> I know......right?.....Neva fails


bless yo heart............


Jeff C. said:


> Couple more and I'm gonna give this a shot!


that's plumb cool!


gobbleinwoods said:


> bet she is not supposed to either if truth be told.
> 
> hfh, have a cold one in a truck cooler?


8:00 - 5:00, I'm outta here now, baybay!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont drank much.  Worries me i might not fit in at the gatherings without a drank


naw, there's other's that don't partake, but the only one that comes to mind is Tripod............
Later Ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That boy's almost got as many moves as Quack on a twista mat.





I need to practice den!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart............
> 
> that's plumb cool!
> 
> ...



Later galfriend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Do I need to slow down or get a longer leash?


Yes!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I need to practice den!


That critter in yo avatar reminds me of my x-wife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> My ovals an imports dont like it atall, but it was priced right





Sweet sleigh neph,  looks a lil familiar !! 


You gonna flip it, or keep it??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes!!
> 
> 
> That critter in yo avatar reminds me of my x-wife.



I figgered you'd be familiar, but not that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered you'd be familiar, but not that way.


Well, she didn't never make me feel all warm inside like that Fireball elixir does...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Why folks gotta be pm'ing me about Grizzly bears and Rattlesnakes?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Definition of STOOPID:


Washing my company 4x4 truck KNOWING we're getting 2-3" of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Definition of STOOPID:
> 
> 
> Washing my company 4x4 truck KNOWING we're getting 2-3" of rain tomorrow.


Idjit......................


What!!!! Now I'm gettin PM's about paperwork? Nobody said this Jr. Grouch in trainin stuff required paperwork...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit......................
> 
> 
> What!!!! Now I'm gettin PM's about paperwork? Nobody said this Jr. Grouch in trainin stuff required paperwork...





Little less talk, little more work...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why folks gotta be pm'ing me about Grizzly bears and Rattlesnakes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Definition of STOOPID:
> 
> 
> Washing my company 4x4 truck KNOWING we're getting 2-3" of rain tomorrow.



No biggie......A- for effort!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit......................
> 
> 
> What!!!! Now I'm gettin PM's about paperwork? Nobody said this Jr. Grouch in trainin stuff required paperwork...




At least you've been Kang a couple times today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Little less talk, little more work...








Less tawkie, more workie, Miggie Wiggie !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less tawkie, more workie, Miggie Wiggie !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Washington County Hawks on TV playing in the dome for the state championship !!! 


Prolly gonna get da snot beat out of 'em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

sure wish the rain would hold off.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Washington County Hawks on TV playing in the dome for the state championship !!!
> 
> 
> Prolly gonna get da snot beat out of 'em.



Hey Quack, at least they are there, lot of teams sitting home tonight. Including my favorite Ga. team.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure wish the rain would hold off.





'Pose to start tomorrow evening here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to start tomorrow evening here.



want to hunt in the morning    and not in the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Little less talk, little more work...





Jeff C. said:


> No biggie......A- for effort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack, at least they are there, lot of teams sitting home tonight. Including my favorite Ga. team.





Tru dat Mr. Charlie, I'm thinking they're undefeeted..


Wife's suppose to be recording the game. 


Ever heard of Takeo Spikes, and Robert Edwards, both of them are from here and play/played in the NFL.


A Gordy/Gordie fellow too, plays for the Packers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2013)

Outta here ya'll, have a safe weekend !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Outta here ya'll, have a safe weekend !!


Later Tater.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Little less talk, little more work...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Washington County Hawks on TV playing in the dome for the state championship !!!
> 
> 
> Prolly gonna get da snot beat out of 'em.


A profe..prof....prophha.........Dang that was a good guess!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where ya been tooter?



Sleeping


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


No No:


KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Howdy Mr. charlie


RUTTNBUCK said:


> A profe..prof....prophha.........Dang that was a good guess!!!


Sup Rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.[/QUOTGood evening Mr. Charlie!!..........We are down here in Pavo for a field trial!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Mr Ruttn.[/QUOTGood evening Mr. Charlie!!..........We are down here in Pavo for a field trial!!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

55 hrs so far and starting on night #6 Santa Claus must be on the way! Uncle Sam sure is!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No No:
> 
> Howdy Mr. charlie
> 
> Sup Rutt



Howdy Hugh, new batch of bacon coming off tomorrow, but think you said you could not eat it anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 55 hrs so far and starting on night #6 Santa Claus must be on the way! Uncle Sam sure is!



Evening Blood.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

I will prolly have to throw some of the bacon out for ODell.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Blood.



Evening brother, so the bacon Macon turn out okay?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Hugh, new batch of bacon coming off tomorrow, but think you said you could not eat it anymore.



 No worries, I'll take his share............
ok, calling it a night, got some jelly making to do tomorrow..........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening brother, so the bacon Macon turn out okay?



Will tell you tomorrow. I wish I could post pictures, but but I have 0 luck at that any more. I can take them get them in the puter, just cant transfer them to here. I dont know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> RUTTNBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am mad, Pavo is almost home and birddogs  running in South Georgia is almost heaven.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > There is folks from all over here......Minnesota, Wisconsin, Ohio, Virginia, Maine, Ontario, British Columbia, Tennessee, Florida, Montana, and of course there are a few of us Georgia Rednecks to keep it real!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Told ya HANKUS.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

I ain't playin, Hankus!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Evening Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

I dont understand all the young bucks here at work drankin energy drinks? shouldn't they be the ones with all the energy anyway? 16oz cans of stupid!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Saturday morning folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Hugh, new batch of bacon coming off tomorrow, but think you said you could not eat it anymore.


Not if it's salt cured. Sodiums a killer and it almost got me once.



KyDawg said:


> Will tell you tomorrow. I wish I could post pictures, but but I have 0 luck at that any more. I can take them get them in the puter, just cant transfer them to here. I dont know what I am doing wrong.


If you're using a smart phone get the free app called "Drop Box" then download drop box on your puter for free. The pictures will magically be there without you having to transfer anything. 


blood on the ground said:


> I dont understand all the young bucks here at work drankin energy drinks? shouldn't they be the ones with all the energy anyway? 16oz cans of stupid!


They'll be 35 years old and their hearts will be 70. Whoever invented that stuff should be locked up. It's a killer to the cardio system.


blood on the ground said:


> Happy Saturday morning folks!


Mernin Tooter..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not if it's salt cured. Sodiums a killer and it almost got me once.
> 
> 
> If you're using a smart phone get the free app called "Drop Box" then download drop box on your puter for free. The pictures will magically be there without you having to transfer anything.
> ...



Tooter? Wth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Dadgum white screen. Now I've lost my place.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum white screen. Now I've lost my place.



Quit crying girly man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Quit crying girly man!


Stop it. You know I'm sensitive first thing in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Brewed a double batch this moanin. Anybody up for a cup?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brewed a double batch this moanin. Anybody up for a cup?



Give me a 5hr energy and a red bull


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum white screen. Now I've lost my place.



That is as good an excuse as any   

Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you.  Looks like the rain is staying mostly in the northern half of Georgia for now but maybe later in the day, we might get lots of that liquid sunshine.  Thought about going hunting this morning but I changed my mind.  If I am lucky, I might get to hunt one more time this season.

Now send me over a couple of cups of coffee, please.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet sleigh neph,  looks a lil familiar !!
> 
> 
> You gonna flip it, or keep it??



Drive it til it quits



Hooked On Quack said:


> Definition of STOOPID:
> 
> 
> Washing my company 4x4 truck KNOWING we're getting 2-3" of rain tomorrow.



I been doin the same thing at werk 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brewed a double batch this moanin. Anybody up for a cup?



Im up, Im in


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Drive it til it quits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatchew drivin now? I like your wheels at the fall gathering, kinda reminded me of a episode of highway to heaven...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

I tink somebody got drunk last night! 

Moanin kids.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I tink somebody got drunk last night!
> 
> Moanin kids.......



So where did the rubber wheeled chariot get left, or has it not been found yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So where did the rubber wheeled chariot get left, or has it not been found yet?



Left it where it was, so it'll be in the last place I look.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Left it where it was, so it'll be in the last place I look.



I see, you see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

Lovely weather.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lovely weather.



well chief there will be no sleigh ride right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well chief there will be no sleigh ride right now.



Well there is the Army/Navy game @ 3:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

Or Christmas shopping, but that would be too early for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Or Christmas shopping, but that would be too early for me.


Erry man knows the best prices are on Christmas Eve...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Erry man knows the best prices are on Christmas Eve...



And usually not too crowded!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> And usually not too crowded!


If you can tolerate the evil glare the womenz workin behind the counters give you..
Never figured out what that was about. I jis figured their snakes was comin out. Theyz all gots em ya know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A profe..prof....prophha.........Dang that was a good guess!!!




Buford's just too big, too fast, wore down our boyz.




Jeff C. said:


> I tink somebody got drunk last night!
> 
> Moanin kids.......





Ya thank ???  


I clicked on that head banging music/video and Dawn could hear it in the den, "What in the world are you listening to?"  Told her, "I think Chief mighta got dwunk last night !!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buford's just too big, too fast, wore down our boyz.


Yeah, and during division shuffling this fall Buford and North Oconee got moved into our division.. so now we have to run against them, and play them next year..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buford's just too big, too fast, wore down our boyz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Shoulda seen MizT!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

Today is my Saturday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

Guess I'll start drankin'.......nothing else to do with this crappy weather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Guess I'll start drankin'.......nothing else to do with this crappy weather


It's Eagle Eye's fault, he wished it on us..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's Eagle Eye's fault, he wished it on us..



I always knew, new that feller was up to no good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Guess I'll start drankin'.......nothing else to do with this crappy weather



I just cut down a cedar for the Christmas tree to get nagging to stop.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just cut down a cedar for the Christmas tree to get nagging to stop.



Has it stopped?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Comin a sho nuff frog strangler right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

it just stopped here in 30028


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Has it stopped?



the snakes will find another reason soon I am sure.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the snakes will find another reason soon I am sure.



they always do brother; they always do


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Guess I'll start drankin'.......nothing else to do with this crappy weather



Might join ya, despite last night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

Threw a couple frozen pizzas in the oven for Jag and me.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack+ ?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

1 guests?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Threw a couple frozen pizzas in the oven for Jag and me.



I was about to eat; but my drank distracted me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I was about to eat; but my drank distracted me



I gotta eat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Comin a sho nuff frog strangler right now.



against my advice, Bubbette is headed just north of Columbus to watch Jenny ride in a horse show. Hope that mess misses them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hooked On Quack+ ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> against my advice, Bubbette is headed just north of Columbus to watch Jenny ride in a horse show. Hope that mess misses them.



Looks a lil wet to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

5 mo minits.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

till what? Thawed pizza?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> till what? Thawed pizza?



Thawed/Baked pizza!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

cool.....can I come in and get a bite?  I'm tired of looking through your window and it would be nice to dry off a little


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks a lil wet to me.



Bubbette just called and is turning around and coming home. Jenny called and said she is scratching her afternoon rides. Rain is pouring and lots of people are leaving. Its miserable for both riders and horses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> cool.....can I come in and get a bite?  I'm tired of looking through your window and it would be nice to dry off a little



Come on, you got a + 



rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just called and is turning around and coming home. Jenny called and said she is scratching her afternoon rides. Rain is pouring and lots of people are leaving. Its miserable for both riders and horses.



Good idea....looked like all that was training through there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

The ducks are seeking higher ground out there right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins, yall stay dry down there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning



I do believe the forum clock is way off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey jackleg. You've got a pm....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do believe the forum clock is way off.



Could be G, but this dang night shift is kicking me in the shorts!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm on call, its raining, n college football, and nothing on tv. I think i'll go reload a few boxes of shotgun shells in case another dove shoot pops up.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

Yall wish my momma luck please, She has had a tight chest the last few days but it got bad enough for her to agree to go to the clinic... the top number of her BP is almost 200 even with her being 95 pounds and already on BP meds so they're calling a ambulance to take her to emory I guess..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Yall wish my momma luck please, She has had a tight chest the last few days but it got bad enough for her to agree to go to the clinic... the top number of her BP is almost 200 even with her being 95 pounds and already on BP meds so they're calling a ambulance to take her to emory I guess..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Yall wish my momma luck please, She has had a tight chest the last few days but it got bad enough for her to agree to go to the clinic... the top number of her BP is almost 200 even with her being 95 pounds and already on BP meds so they're calling a ambulance to take her to emory I guess..






That ain't good Slip, prayers for your Mom.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

I already feel guilty for the stress shes been through with the stuff that's happened indirectly because of me... This was my biggest fear.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2013)

Slip, I hope your Mom is OK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Yall wish my momma luck please, She has had a tight chest the last few days but it got bad enough for her to agree to go to the clinic... the top number of her BP is almost 200 even with her being 95 pounds and already on BP meds so they're calling a ambulance to take her to emory I guess..



Lord have Mercy, slip! I hope they can get it under control,  for Mom and Family.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

So after like an hour? Nirto pills (what ever that is) and morphine and still no better they finally called the ambulance ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

slip said:


> So after like an hour? Nirto pills (what ever that is) and morphine and still no better they finally called the ambulance ...



Nitroglycerin to dilate the arteries in the heart.


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 14, 2013)

Nitro is a vasodialator, the morphine will help with both pain and the workload on the heart. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Yall wish my momma luck please, She has had a tight chest the last few days but it got bad enough for her to agree to go to the clinic... the top number of her BP is almost 200 even with her being 95 pounds and already on BP meds so they're calling a ambulance to take her to emory I guess..





Prayers, Little Brother...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2013)

slip said:


> I already feel guilty for the stress shes been through with the stuff that's happened indirectly because of me... This was my biggest fear.





Can't blame yoself lil bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't blame yoself lil bro.



Nope.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hoping for the best, Slip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2013)

Wowsers, hydrocodone cough syrup and Crown are da BOMB !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2013)

G'night all, gonna go beat da dog and slap da wife around for a lil while  . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

they don't think its her heart, and they got her BP down some but other wise still have no idea. Sounds at least somewhat good, though.

Im just worried that since shes already had a stroke, and her bp being crazy like this, that she'll end up having another.


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 14, 2013)

Be praying for her Slip, I got an aunt in the hospital in Dublin, in the end stages it looks like.  Been a Health of a year for me, lost my last uncle in June, wife had surgery and missed 6 months of work, the list goes on. Pray and keep the faith.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2013)

Prayers for your mom Slip.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2013)

Been smoking Bacon all day, bout time for it to come off the smoker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2013)

We'll send a prayer to two up for your mom also Slip.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2013)

Slip, Prayers are being sent from over my way for your Mom and your entire family tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2013)

Cody Prayers for your Mom!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 14, 2013)

prayers for your mom slip
hello everyone else


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Prayers for your mother slip!

Happy Sunday kids!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

1 and a 1/2 hrs to go! and i get to go home and listen to kids fight while im trying to sleep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 and a 1/2 hrs to go! and i get to go home and listen to kids fight while im trying to sleep!


You lucky dog you. 
It's a sound you wouldn't trade for the world, and will actually miss one day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You lucky dog you.
> It's a sound you wouldn't trade for the world, and will actually miss one day.



yep its a great life 

mornin sunshine .... how you doin this fine mernin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep its a great life
> 
> mornin sunshine .... how you doin this fine mernin


Fisin to get my second cup. Brain ain't fully warmed up yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fisin to get my second cup. Brain ain't fully warmed up yet.







morning blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

looked at the weather.  Says calm 1-2 mph winds.  Step outside and the trees are swaying like a gale is blowing up.  Where do they take those readings, inside?

Can't kill 'em inside but they won't likely be moving this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fisin to get my second cup. Brain ain't fully warmed up yet.


I thought you quit the caffeine.


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood



Morning sir!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought you quit the caffeine.
> 
> 
> Morning sir!


I did, then I started back. You gotta problem with that?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did, then I started back. You gotta problem with that?



Dang, I was just asking! Calm down cupcake....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang, I was just asking! Calm down cupcake....



Giving up caffeine makes you irritable.   Oh wait, he started drinking coffee again.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Sittin in church listening to Mac Powell from Third Day rehearse for this mornings 9am service!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sittin in church listening to Mac Powell from Third Day rehearse for this mornings 9am service!



Sweet! 3rd day is my favorite group!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

fer slips momma


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

mornin ijits


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sittin in church listening to Mac Powell from Third Day rehearse for this mornings 9am service!



We are about 20 rows behind you. 
Service starting now....fasten your seatbelt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mornin ijits



Here......mornin y'all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 15, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you drivelers this morning.

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I swear I saw the "Ark" three times yesterday afternoon.  It appeared to have twin 250 HP Mercury motors on it too.  Shucks, the wake was so bad, it just about washed me completely off of the flooded roadway as I was driving home.  Driving 30 mph in the flooding rain and with fog so thick, you couldn't cut it with a knife made for a crazy time driving back from the country yesterday afternoon.  


Glad that the rain is finally gone and I just found out that I get to have lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-law today.  Looks like we will partake of some vittles from the Texas RoadHouse Restaurant here in Augusta especially since they don't have one of those in Statesboro for them to enjoy.  I think that we will celebrate Christmas today.  I am looking forward to seeing my Daughter and Son-in-law as I won't get to see them again until around mid-January.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning folks. Finally a day off after six days of 12 - 13 hour days. 

Man I miss you idjuts since I been working these crazy hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Morning folks. Finally a day off after six days of 12 - 13 hour days.
> 
> Man I miss you idjuts since I been working these crazy hours.



Mernin Sterlo.....we missed you too, what you gettin us fo Christmas?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Sterlo.....we missed you too, what you gettin us fo Christmas?



Uhhhh.....let me study on that a while Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Uhhhh.....let me study on that a while Jeffro.



Take your time, no since in rushin it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hanky!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2013)

Stayed up too late, drank too much . . .



Hope Slip's Mom is better ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stayed up too late, drank too much . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Slip's Mom is better ???



Havent seen an update since last night. Hoping for good news at some point today. 

On a different note, my workshop turned into a house of horrors yesterday. I went out to reload a few boxes of shotgun shells and termites and mice have taken over. termite tunnels on several wall 2x4's and mice have chewed thru my waders and gotten into several boxes. Its gonna take a full dismantling and cleanout before I can treat the termites.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Havent seen an update since last night. Hoping for good news at some point today.
> 
> On a different note, my workshop turned into a house of horrors yesterday. I went out to reload a few boxes of shotgun shells and termites and mice have taken over. termite tunnels on several wall 2x4's and mice have chewed thru my waders and gotten into several boxes. Its gonna take a full dismantling and cleanout before I can treat the termites.





Dang Pookie, when's the last time you've been out there??   All that didn't happen over night . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Happy Birthday Hanky!



It's Hanky's Birfday???   



slip said:


> they don't think its her heart, and they got her BP down some but other wise still have no idea. Sounds at least somewhat good, though.
> 
> Im just worried that since shes already had a stroke, and her bp being crazy like this, that she'll end up having another.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stayed up too late, drank too much . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Slip's Mom is better ???



BTDT!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Havent seen an update since last night. Hoping for good news at some point today.
> 
> On a different note, my workshop turned into a house of horrors yesterday. I went out to reload a few boxes of shotgun shells and termites and mice have taken over. termite tunnels on several wall 2x4's and mice have chewed thru my waders and gotten into several boxes. Its gonna take a full dismantling and cleanout before I can treat the termites.



Last update above, at least she didn't have to have a bypass. Continued thoughts and prayers.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Pookie, when's the last time you've been out there??   All that didn't happen over night . .



Lil suckers can do a lot of damage quickly and quietly.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hankus


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Pookie, when's the last time you've been out there??   All that didn't happen over night . .



I hadn't been in there since around May, I reckon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2013)

Dawn's cooking up a STORM !!!!   Friend of ours just had a baybay and they have no family to speak of.

Bbq'ed ribs, buttabeans, tater casserole, creamed kone, biscuits and pecan pie.

Kinda hate to give all this goodness away !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's cooking up a STORM !!!!   Friend of ours just had a baybay and they have no family to speak of.
> 
> Bbq'ed ribs, buttabeans, tater casserole, creamed kone, biscuits and pecan pie.
> 
> Kinda hate to give all this goodness away !!!



Sounds bodacious 

Hows Miz Dawn doing ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds bodacious
> 
> Hows Miz Dawn doing ?



Don't it? drool'n!

Yeah...... 

Probably should just said X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds bodacious
> 
> Hows Miz Dawn doing ?





Good days and some bad ones, thanks for asking bro.



Sounds like those Japs are working the fire outta you !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good days and some bad ones, thanks for asking bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like those Japs are working the fire outta you !!



Tell her I hope she is 100% soon. Yeah the Japs are working me hard but the money is good. Hope things ease up a bit when we get the new plant running smoothly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

Quack  glad to hear she is having some good days as the number of good days will soon outnumber the bad


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Taxbox Bacon came off the smoker last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good days and some bad ones, thanks for asking bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like those Japs are working the fire outta you !!



Tell Ms Dawn she is in our thoughts here, Doc!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Taxbox Bacon came off the smoker last night.



Wish I was sharing a slice or two with ya bout now, Pops!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> We are about 20 rows behind you.
> Service starting now....fasten your seatbelt!



We were actually farther back than that. I zoomed & cropped the pic. 

It was a GREAT service! My kids even enjoyed it(they normally go to the children's service)


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We were actually farther back than that. I zoomed & cropped the pic.
> 
> It was a GREAT service! My kids even enjoyed it(they normally go to the children's service)



We sat 10-12 rows up in the balcony seats (that's our spot)

It was awesome!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 15, 2013)

happy birthday Hankus


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Beerkus!
Slip, we need an update........... thoughts & prayers headed your way.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hankus!



MAC2 said:


> We sat 10-12 rows up in the balcony seats (that's our spot)
> 
> It was awesome!



We always sit just behind & to the right of the main 2 cameras. 3rd or 4th row row up.


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. She is home and seems okay for now. They have no idea what the problem was but they seem to have it under control until she can see her normal cardio Monday.

Sorry for a late update.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

slip,

glad she is home.  Hope they figure it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. She is home and seems okay for now. They have no idea what the problem was but they seem to have it under control until she can see her normal cardio Monday.
> 
> Sorry for a late update.


One step at a time. Glad she is home where she can rest.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. She is home and seems okay for now. They have no idea what the problem was but they seem to have it under control until she can see her normal cardio Monday.
> 
> Sorry for a late update.



Glad she is home & is doing better. Hopefully her Dr can figure out what caused her BP to crazy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Glad she is home & is doing better. Hopefully her Dr can figure out what caused her BP to crazy.


How'd Mac do today?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How'd Mac do today?



AWESOME!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Wish y'all could've made it.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8335585&postcount=928

How did y'alls service go?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wish y'all could've made it.
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8335585&postcount=928
> 
> How did y'alls service go?


Went good. I'll send you a pm and tell you the whole story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sittin in church listening to Mac Powell from Third Day rehearse for this mornings 9am service!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Whoa............how did that happen?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoa............how did that happen?



 I don't know but I bet you couldn't do it again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't know but I bet you couldn't do it again!


I'm bettin you're right...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning Nkay!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2013)

In the words of Hankus - "YEP"


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. She is home and seems okay for now. They have no idea what the problem was but they seem to have it under control until she can see her normal cardio Monday.
> 
> Sorry for a late update.


 At least you remembered to let us know something!  Glad she's home!


Sterlo58 said:


> In the words of Hankus - "YEP"



 hey you!

ok, gonna go slap some pork chops & cheekun on the fire pit that I"ve had marinating...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Hoop....there it iz!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Yall gonna wrap this one up? Or are y'all gonna sit counting knit 1, pearl 2. Bunch o hens.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> At least you remembered to let us know something!  Glad she's home!
> 
> 
> hey you!
> ...



Whatchyu marinating a fire pit for?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yall gonna wrap this one up? Or are y'all gonna sit counting knit 1, pearl 2. Bunch o hens.



It's purl…..idjit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Whatchyu marinating a fire pit for?


She's crazy like that


Crickett said:


> It's purl…..idjit!


Well. Now that we've flushed that one out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yall gonna wrap this one up? Or are y'all gonna sit counting knit 1, pearl 2. Bunch o hens.





Clukity cluck!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you all fer yer participation in the annual observance of the glorious arrival of the magnificent one....me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's purl…..idjit!


 Snap!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Thank you all fer yer participation in the annual observance of the glorious arrival of the magnificent one....me



All hail the magnificent Drankus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Snap!!



Shush it Betty Crockpot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Thank you all fer yer participation in the annual observance of the glorious arrival of the magnificent one....me


Excuse my late wishes, but Happy Birfday!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All hail the magnificent Drankus.



I'll take a double, but hold the hail.....stuff stings a lil on contact


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Excuse my late wishes, but Happy Birfday!!



yer excused


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Betty Crockpot


Is that the best you got fluffy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the best you got fluffy



Yes


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

slippin in his ol age ain he


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> slippin in his ol age ain he



I was in a Purl Jam


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was in a Purl Jam


I'm not even going to ask...........Not sure I even want to know!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2013)

oh...well......ok


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone else think maybe its bed time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm not even going to ask...........Not sure I even want to know!!



Keebs? That you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2013)

somebody better start thinking of a title and tune because this thread is about done.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone else think maybe its bed time?


It is definitely time for this thread to end, and a new one started!!.......Go ahead hfh!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody better start thinking of a title and tune because this thread is about done.



Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody better start thinking of a title and tune because this thread is about done.



I am thinking, I am thinking


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy birthday Hankus, keep the fishing poles ....lol


----------

